# Random cat discussion



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sometimes, I want to share something random about the cats, but feel starting a new thread is a bit pants. 

Yet there is nowhere to share these random musings about my feline friends 

So, I thought I'd start a random cat chat thread, which allows just random thoughts, not worthy of thread starting to be shared 

My current one..... Why when you really fancy cuddling a cat when you get into bed there is no cat to be seen, yet I can guarantee than Sabrina will wake me up at ungodly hour o'clock because she wants a cuddle when I'm fast asleep 

So share yours as they pop up


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

No new random thought, just sharing yours......
Mine are like that, too.
Sometimes I really have trouble sleeping and a cat curling up next to me would send me to sleep straight away, but no-one comes. But when I don't need any help to sleep, they are fighting for a place on the bed and keeping me awake.....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm often woken up by the stench of cat breath, as a certain SpookyCat nibbles on my nose. Really quite disturbing. 

I'll have much randomness to discuss in this thread, I think. I happen to own a very odd cat :yesnod:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

That is soooo true 

There are times when I have one either side of me, they are fast asleep and I am wide awake. Now all I want is a cat to cuddle and Nope, no cat 

OH is in the other room, he's all coughing and pained (he has a bit of a cold, but is also heavily bruised after coming off his bike when it hit ice)

Not bothered about OH but want a cat cuddle


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I'm often woken up by the stench of cat breath, as a certain SpookyCat nibbles on my nose. Really quite disturbing.
> 
> I'll have much randomness to discuss in this thread, I think. I happen to own a very odd cat :yesnod:


Odd, but beautiful :001_wub:

Harry often licks my nose when I'm asleep, or my forehead... He's weirdo


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Xena will sometimes bite my nose.........


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, another thing (I've been meaning to mention this, but it's not 'threadworthy')...Spooks is seriously offended by sneezing. 

If anyone dares to sneeze, they get a firm telling off; he'll meow in protest for a good minute afterwards, expressing just how strongly he objects to it. He even does this in his sleep


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Brilliant idea for a thread, exactly what Cat Chat needs. We should have a weekly Cat Chat catch up - I love a good ramble .

The only time I have managed to get to bed on my own since getting Nancy is when we went on holiday - and then I broke my nose and wanted my cat for sympathy!! 

Nancy follows me up like a little dog and snuggles down with me which is lovely, except recently she has been waking at three am and deciding that she needs company - if I don't wake up quickly enough she moves on to Mr A and wakes him by sitting on him and YOWLING into his face. This, I am assured is not a particuarly relaxing way to way up


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> That is soooo true
> 
> There are times when I have one either side of me, they are fast asleep and I am wide awake. Now all I want is a cat to cuddle and Nope, no cat
> 
> ...


I get this too  when I eventually fall asleep I get a paw in the eye or claws dug in my head from excessive kneading 

I hope your OH is OK? how about the bike? My OH used to ride and has had a couple of accidents, luckily the bikes have come off a lot worse than him.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, another thing (I've been meaning to mention this, but it's not 'threadworthy')...Spooks is seriously offended by sneezing.
> 
> If anyone dares to sneeze, they get a firm telling off; he'll meow in protest for a good minute afterwards, expressing just how strongly he objects to it. He even does this in his sleep


If I sneeze mine run from the room in terror!!!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Ohhhh, Simba does this! 4.30 in the morning and I'm woken by loud purring and headbutts. I know this is incredibly odd but I actually like the smell of his breath!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> If I sneeze mine run from the room in terror!!!


:lol: Spooks kind of does this, too- he'll back out of the room slowly, shouting at the top of his voice (and being Siamese, the top of his voice is VERY loud ). Even if he's left the room, you can still hear him ranting to himself. It's awful really, but I can't help but laugh :blush:

I keep meaning to film it, but obviously sneezes can't be predicted so I never get the chance :rolleyes5:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a couple of random thoughts!


Why after giving Manny a bath today, has he decided to soak his mane in the water fountain! 


He does make up for being a messy sod by being so cute during the night! He comes in every morning at some unearthly hour and lays on top of me, he peeps over the top of the quilt to make sure he has woken me up :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, another thing (I've been meaning to mention this, but it's not 'threadworthy')...Spooks is seriously offended by sneezing.
> 
> If anyone dares to sneeze, they get a firm telling off; he'll meow in protest for a good minute afterwards, expressing just how strongly he objects to it. He even does this in his sleep


Seb tells us off if we whistle and also does it when he's sleeping  My OH thinks it's hilarious 

If he's really tired and it's too noisey for him, like if the TV or radio is on, he'll take himself upstairs to bed and get under the fleece blanket and sleep for hours


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Nancy is on my lap and I have just done a big fake sneeze - nothing, not a flicker. Lazy cow


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Nancy is on my lap and I have just done a big fake sneeze - nothing, not a flicker. Lazy cow.


:lol: :lol:

I just tried it with fake sneezes and got a pathetic 'Whoa'. Doesn't work as well, I think it's the jerking of real sneezes that does it. Terrifying stuff.

(I also now have an odd image of us all sitting and fake sneezing to our cats. PF: causing bemusement to OH's everywhere....)


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Gosh my brain is spinning with random cat stuff!!
Great thread 

Today Molly didn't want me to sleep in.. 
She started clawing at my lips?  

Every time I closed my eyes she did this! If I lay there looking at her and talking that was fine...

I tried closing one eye, that was fine too but both? Dig of the lips! 


I sat up and grabbed the iPad, she woke me up but I wasn't going to get up! 
She is so so bossy but I'm stubborn


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gabby just saves all her sneezes for humans! She will literally come running, climb on you, sneeze in your face then run off again!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I hope your OH is OK? how about the bike? My OH used to ride and has had a couple of accidents, luckily the bikes have come off a lot worse than him.


Hes very bruised (his entire left thigh is one huge bruise) but he's OK, and he fixed his bike yesterday.

We both cycle, so we went out for a short 10 mile ride today, his knees were giving him some pain, but he's OK.

Thanks for asking 

Still no sign of a cat for cuddles though 

Mine aren't fazed by sneezes or coughs or loud bass guitar playing.... But when I hiccuped earlier, the look of disgust from Sabrina was quite amazing :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

one thing that gets me about the cats is that quite a few of them come running when I open a carton of milk or bozita tetrapack. They want their 'toy' the tear off strip!!! They all play quite happily with them and then they get dropped into a water bowl  and then get left until I fish them out


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Great thread. A chat inside the Cat Chat.
I always want to share something but too lazy to start a thread for it!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine are both obsessed with the tear off strip from pouches too.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

When I see a cat showing it's tummy I always have the urge to give it a rub  

Frank doesn't show his that often and doesn't like it being touched, so, when he was on the bed earlier he was showing it, I couldn't resist in giving it a little rub, he scratched me for the first time ever, serves me right for being so naughty  I did give him a big cuddle and kisses and tell him I was sorry


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> When I see a cat showing it's tummy I always have the urge to give it a rub
> 
> Frank doesn't show his that often and doesn't like it being touched, so, when he was on the bed earlier he was showing it, I couldn't resist in giving it a little rub, he scratched me for the first time ever, serves me right for being so naughty  I did give him a big cuddle and kisses and tell him I was sorry


Aww 

Showing it is a really good sign though Sarah


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Aww
> 
> Showing it is a really good sign though Sarah


It is, I was really pleased  but clearly not an invite to touch


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You know how babies suck a dummy? Ans sometimes they do that 'sucky' thing without a dummy? Well Cedar does that when he is asleep :001_wub 

At this moment he is layed in my arm, just like a baby, fast asleep and purring away, and every so often doing the 'sucky' thing - he is my most gorgeous smallest boy cat :001_wub:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Lovely idea for a thread. 
Chilli has just in this last week decided that sleeping on my pillow is the best place in the world, even when my head is on it. I am constantly waking up to purring in my ear now 
Whereas Oakley just keeps trying to get in the bed.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Connor just looooooves a belly rub. He will strech out on his back inviting us to cuddle. I always wonder how big he actually is when he does that. He looks tiny, but in fact he is just very slender.

He will often come in when we call the famous sheriff's words: 
MacLeod...... office.......... NOW 
and he will report his presence by meowing loudly.

I am used to it now, but it used to give me a little shudder.....
Gaudi used to announce his presence in exactly the same way, with exactly the same meow. But being an adult cat by now, Connor's voice does sound different. After all, Gaudi was still just a kitten when he died...

But Gaudi used to love belly rubs, too.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> When I see a cat showing it's tummy I always have the urge to give it a rub
> 
> Frank doesn't show his that often and doesn't like it being touched, so, when he was on the bed earlier he was showing it, I couldn't resist in giving it a little rub, he scratched me for the first time ever, serves me right for being so naughty  I did give him a big cuddle and kisses and tell him I was sorry


Ari hates to have her floppy belly touched (or as we call here at home: her boobies), and I love all that softness! So, when I want her to leave (like morning cuddles and I'm late for work) I touch her belly. I make her believe she's leaving me because I'm naughty, not because I want her to 
And when she bites me, I take the chance to check her teeth. She rarely does that now.


----------



## helenxxxx (Sep 23, 2012)

One of my musings: Does anyone else notice their kittens get more vocal as they grow up? Rex is a lot more vocal than he was a month ago....wondering if it because he's learning how to communicate?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Molly used to harrump at me when I left for uni in the morning without giving her the correct amount of cuddles. And she literally harrumped, it always gave me a smile on the bus


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Sometimes, the risk of being mauled is worth it- belly rubs are a prime example 


ETA: On the topic of belly rubs, I can't resist tickling the buns' tums when they show them (ULTIMATE sign of bunny happiness, so it's always an honour) and get the biggest frowns you've ever seen from them when I do. Followed by thumps, and them not talking to me...until I bring out the treat box, of course!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly always shows her belly for a rub ......... only one problem, when you rub it for her she bites you! :dita:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

helenxxxx said:


> One of my musings: Does anyone else notice their kittens get more vocal as they grow up? Rex is a lot more vocal than he was a month ago....wondering if it because he's learning how to communicate?


 Mine needn't get any more vocal


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone else ever thought that if their cats were human, they'd make really good friends? I was talking to Tiny about this the other day, he's just such good company, so intelligent, handsome and maddeningly irrepressible. And he knows it.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm so glad I started this thread now 

Good to know others want to share randomness 

Sabs loves her belly rubs...... But if she's in a wicked mood, she will lull you into a false sense of security by letting you start to rub and then she attacks :001_wub:

My two are currently play fighting up and down the stairs


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Has anyone else ever thought that if their cats were human, they'd make really good friends? I was talking to Tiny about this the other day, he's just such good company, so intelligent, handsome and maddeningly irrepressible. And he knows it.


No way, Nancy would be one of those friends that only talks about themselves, borrows your favourite clothes and ruins them and got jealous of all your other friends. Claude, although quite relaxed would be unable to stop himself saying I told you so and awkwardly extracting himself from the situation whenever you were upset. Both have all the qualities of a great cat, and a terrible human.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

When my 2 were kittens they would climb up me onto my shoulder. When they got bigger the Fluff Monster stopped doing it. However, he got a bit overexcited about his impending dinner the other day and decided to relive his youth by climbing up me....6kg supported only by a couple of claws firmly hooked into my flesh...the pain was excruciating....I don't know who was most traumatised by my screaming.

They both quite keen on belly rubs, or just genereral belly admiration. When the family sit in lounge to watch TV, Fluff Monster thinks we are gathering to admire his belly so dashes in, lies in front of TV and rolls on his back with legs in the air so we can all be impressed by his magnificent gut. Happens every time. It is pretty spectacular I must admit....


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

This was the sight that greeted me the other day when I was looking for Elsa. 

This is a very rare sight, usually if they get too close they either fight or Elise warns Elsa off. 

Such a lovely sight


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> Has anyone else ever thought that if their cats were human, they'd make really good friends? I was talking to Tiny about this the other day, he's just such good company, so intelligent, handsome and maddeningly irrepressible. And he knows it.


That's a good theme for a whole thread!

Ari would be my BFF. She's cool, not demanding kind of friend. We would be complaining about our body type "why we only put weight on the belly area?". And she would come over in the middle of the night when she's needy and it wouldn't make me happy sometimes but that's what friends are for.

Rocchi is gorgeous and funny but not exactly my kind of man. Ari and I love his company but sometimes is too much of a boy and we wish he was more like "The Gay Friend" (which makes me think I need another cat).


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man, I'm glad mine aren't human!

Tia would be the type of friend who's always up for a cuddle, who will bring you nice things to make you feel better, but she'd rather listen than talk, and just say "uh huh, mmmmm, yeah" all the time instead of adding to the conversation.

Millie would be the needy friend who wants your attention, then when they've got it, is off zooming on another tangent and wanting something different. She wouldn't be afraid to yell about it when she didn't get it either!

Gabby wouldn't be my friend at all. She'd be one of those people who's really happy to see you initially, then remembers after a while why they didn't spend more time with you in the first place.

Apache would be a pretty cool friend. She'd be very, very cuddly, perhaps too much so as she doesn't respect body space. She'd talk about her, but also about you, but she'd do this whether you were slepeing or not, and would expect a response! She'd be mad about food, so always up for a takeaway. However, she'd also be a rough tough who loved a good tussle and punch up just for fun...

Again, all qualities which make them rubbish humans and perfect cats!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Has anyone else ever thought that if their cats were human, they'd make really good friends? I was talking to Tiny about this the other day, he's just such good company, so intelligent, handsome and maddeningly irrepressible. And he knows it.


This thread is just perfect for you ER  xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spooks would appear distinguished. He'd be sat on an old oak chair, wearing a velvet dressing gown, tooting on a pipe and swilling expensive wine. You would ask him a question, expecting a wise, well-educated answer in wonderfully recieved pronunciation...















....then he'd open his mouth and shout out loud, in the Manciest Mancunion accent: 'Y'ALRIGHT, LOVE?!' (Then he would probably do this :ciappa

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Tullies meathod of wake us up is to either on shoulder or over throat purring super extra loudly and staring until he is sure you're awake. If you don't respond in a timely manner, he will go to the door or corner and yell a few times before coming back to see if it worked 

He's unfazed by human sneezes but wil quite happily share his own, frequently seeking OH out just so he can sneeze on him and is even happier when he manages to get a face!

With me, what he's best at is not wanting hugs or anything until I need to do something like have shower, get dressed etc. Then he will become the cuddle monster from hell ... every time I sit down (even just to put socks on!) he'll jump in my lap, curl up and pretend that he is fast asleep and how dare I disturb him


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> This thread is just perfect for you ER  xx


I know, it's the perfect home for all my inconsequential whimsical observations that aren't enough to merit a proper thread!

I would also just like to tell everybody about my new furry leopardprint dressing gown. When I unwrapped it at Christmas, I shouted, "Simba's going to love this! Um, and I love it too!" I wasn't wrong. I wore it to bed last night and was treated to a full shoulder and back massage by him kneading me while purring ecstatically. Finally, he collapsed onto my shoulder and I fell asleep with my head pressed against his warm, soft grey fur. Bliss


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a pink fluffy dressing gown like that.... whenever I wear it they can't resist sitting on me, so I wear it when I want a cuddle 

I'm working late tonight..... I hope hubby remembers to feed them both :sosp:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Jumpy already thinks he's human!!  I can't think of them as friends of mine, but I can see them as human children! He'd be a little boy who comes up and pounces on me from behind, then grins cheekily when I jump out of my skin!!! (He actually has done this!!!!!) He'd also be a brilliant big brother to the girls, although sometimes he likes to remind them he's 'boss'! 

The 2 girls would be best friends, but with the odd scrap thrown in! Gracie can certainly stand up for herself when Pixie gets too cheeky, mind you so can Pixie!!  Pixie would be an independent little madam who does what she wants and only listens to her mummy when she wants to!!  

Gracie would be the cuddly one who loves to be held for a few mins


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> I have a pink fluffy dressing gown like that.... whenever I wear it they can't resist sitting on me, so I wear it when I want a cuddle
> 
> I'm working late tonight..... I hope hubby remembers to feed them both :sosp:


I'm sure they'll manage to find a method to remind him if he does forget. Cats are resourceful creatures.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

on the sneezing front - i've been in bed with a nasty cold/fluey bug since friday. i've sneezed A LOT, and every time arthur gives me a look of complete disgust. he was good company for the first couple of nights when i was really feverish though, so i suppose that makes up for it!!


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm glad Louie is a puddycat, he'd be a really strange human! 

I love him but it's kinda mean, he head butts and gives out to me, and then expects love and treats and cuddles. I kinda think he would be an abusive human, sometimes he looks at me in a certain way and I am 99% sure he is plotting my death! Looks of "Yes human no.1 (the BF is human no.2) enjoy that tea cause it will be your last!". 

Oh and on the topic of tea, he loves warmed watered down milk, and now associates me making tea with it, so he gets very vocal when I turn on the kettle! (I know bold human, cat's shouldn't have milk, but he loves it and can tolerate it)

But in other ways it would be hilarious to see him as a human, he's afraid of Pumpkins (which we discovered at Halloween), is soothed by the sound of war games and sits on my laptop when he thinks I've had enough internet.

In return though Louie gives me load of tummy access, which is enough payment for all the stuff I put up with.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> I know, it's the perfect home for all my inconsequential whimsical observations that aren't enough to merit a proper thread!
> 
> I would also just like to tell everybody about my new furry leopardprint dressing gown. When I unwrapped it at Christmas, I shouted, "Simba's going to love this! Um, and I love it too!" I wasn't wrong. I wore it to bed last night and was treated to a full shoulder and back massage by him kneading me while purring ecstatically. Finally, he collapsed onto my shoulder and I fell asleep with my head pressed against his warm, soft grey fur. Bliss


That was my 1,000th post! I am now a Very Important Cat Bore, um, Pawson!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

TatiLie said:


> That's a good theme for a whole thread!
> 
> Ari would be my BFF. She's cool, not demanding kind of friend. We would be complaining about our body type "why we only put weight on the belly area?". And she would come over in the middle of the night when she's needy and it wouldn't make me happy sometimes but that's what friends are for.
> 
> Rocchi is gorgeous and funny but not exactly my kind of man. Ari and I love his company but sometimes is too much of a boy and we wish he was more like "*The Gay Friend*" (which makes me think I need another cat).


Seb would be my gay best friend, he can be very camp at times, and a bit like Louie Spence, he's got that walk  we would have girly chats and he would give me fashion tips 

Frank can be a bit camp too, that's probably where Seb gets it from  he would be a very quite, shy friend that didn't say much or even listen, just say 'yeah, yeah, mmmm, yeah, I agree'


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I'd like to revise my earlier estimate of Tiny's qualities, he is rather too fond of boisterous games for my delicate sensibilities  being so much bigger and heavier than Sim, he tends to dominate wrestling games. Today, I interrupted one such game and all I could see of Simba was a pair of grey and white back paws, wriggling furiously in protest while Tiny play-fought with him vigorously and cheerfully. Then Simba tried to get some peace and quiet in front of the gas fire and was woken by Tiny licking his face thoroughly, with rather more enthusiasm than gentleness. Now they're both fast asleep in front of the fire. Simba's got his head resting on Tiny's back paws and he's having a little dream... Boys, eh?


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Seb would be my gay best friend, he can be very camp at times, and a bit like Louie Spence, he's got that walk  we would have girly chats and he would give me fashion tips
> 
> Frank can be a bit camp too, that's probably where Seb gets it from  he would be a very quite, shy friend that didn't say much or even listen, just say 'yeah, yeah, mmmm, yeah, I agree'


Seb wears that pink garland so well!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Gatsby would be my gay friend - in summer, he and my neighbours cats Remus and Charlie roll around the garden in true DH Lawrence fashion. Actually, he might not be a friend at all, rather a patient teacher - judging by some of the looks he gives me.

As this is the random thread, I will ramble on..love the fact that he now miaows loudly for food, sleeps on the chairs and generally dominates the house. When I first rescued him he was so timid it was as if he was apologising for being here.

Ps Am I right in thinking that cats don't miaow to each other, only humans or have I got that wrong?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Seb wears that pink garland so well!


It's his colour


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> Seb wears that pink garland so well!


You took the words from my mouth (or the tips of my fingers)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

These past couple of days, I've noticed Spooks likes to lick my hand after I've been in the bath. He's not been bothered before but suddenly has the urge to groom me...I guess cat saliva smells nicer than Lush soap :rolleyes5:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Kah said:


> Ps Am I right in thinking that cats don't miaow to each other, only humans or have I got that wrong?


Generally, yes.
Verbal communication naturally only exists between mother and kittens.
But some cats have learnt to communicate in a 'human' way so well and got so used to it that they will even do so to each other.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

gali plays 'hide & seek for 1' with her toy mice, thought it was cute..then worried .. how lonely is that!!!!  - if i was her parent i would feel 


but shes happy enough...... i think....
( i look on here - its fancy bowls, self cleaning trays , palace carriers...
- mine eat off boring plates & poo in basic plastic trays, go the entire mile to the vets in folding canvas carriers- i'm so glad they cant read!!!!)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> These past couple of days, I've noticed Spooks likes to lick my hand after I've been in the bath. He's not been bothered before but suddenly has the urge to groom me...I guess cat saliva smells nicer than Lush soap :rolleyes5:


Seb licks the water off my legs and feet when I get out of the shower 

Frank likes to lick the walls, cupboard doors, the headboard and the fireplace surrounds  he goes into a trance like when he's kneading, strange boy  I've mentioned it to the vet of a number of occasions thinking he may have some sort of deficiency in something, they said it's nothing to worry about and it's just a habit or something he feels comfort from doing.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> These past couple of days, I've noticed Spooks likes to lick my hand after I've been in the bath. He's not been bothered before but suddenly has the urge to groom me...I guess cat saliva smells nicer than Lush soap :rolleyes5:


Harry licks my legs and feet when I come out of the shower.

Sabs sits on the window sill and watches me intently, then when I get out she jumps on the sink and has to rub herself against me to get her scent back on me


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

If Poppy's allowed out during the night, she'll come into my room, walk up the entire length of my and start 'cleaning' my face. It's very weird to wake up to!

She'll also 'hunt' and 'kill' any of my limbs that might possibly be hanging out of the duvet....


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

After this morning's post-breakfast performance, which consisted of poor Simba, who was very full at the time, being pounced on, jumped on ("Ooof!") and chased relentlessly around the flat, I've come to the conclusion that I need:

1. A bigger flat/house
2. A young male cat so Tiny can pick on someone with similar energy levels.

It was great when Hector was here and I could watch Tiny being chased by a kitten about a quarter of his size...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> After this morning's post-breakfast performance, which consisted of poor Simba, who was very full at the time, being pounced on, jumped on ("Ooof!") and chased relentlessly around the flat, I've come to the conclusion that I need:
> 
> 1. A bigger flat/house
> *2. A young male cat so Tiny can pick on someone with similar energy levels.*
> ...


I'm sure there's a newborn Siamese _somewhere_ on the forum... :yesnod:


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Kah said:


> Ps Am I right in thinking that cats don't miaow to each other, only humans or have I got that wrong?


Barney & Maggie talk to each other all the time! If one of them wants to play and the others not in the room they will call out to each other! 

Also on a new topic..

Maggie is

a FARTER! :yesnod:

She will come over, sit on you, fart, then run away!! Smelly sod...!


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope that this is a place where I can post it, as I feel it unnecessary and quite silly for starting a new thread about it, I hope not to bring down the great vibe this thread brings too.

I miss Tink so much, and I just really needed to write it. I miss her everyday more and more, it seems to be getting harder. I know it is early days, but I just needed to voice how much I miss my beautiful baby bundle of fur. Xxx


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Skipperoo said:


> I hope that this is a place where I can post it, as I feel it unnecessary and quite silly for starting a new thread about it, I hope not to bring down the great vibe this thread brings too.
> 
> I miss Tink so much, and I just really needed to write it. I miss her everyday more and more, it seems to be getting harder. I know it is early days, but I just needed to voice how much I miss my beautiful baby bundle of fur. Xxx


It is a testament to the love you had that you miss Tink so much.

Take each day as it comes ((hugs))


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Shadow is a buggar for it!
He'll be like 'Hey slave, i'm laying on my back and purring, go on rub my belly, come on I want loving' 
Me: 'Awh Baby, you want tickles, come to mummy' 
*touches belly and he grabs your arm, wraps himself around my arm and mauls me , while kicking his legs in an attempt to rip my skin off. *
Shadow: 'MUAHAHAHAHAHA, SUFFER'
And then he'll purr and demand feeding.


Little b*stard.

Never trust my black cat..

:dita:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Skipperoo said:


> I hope that this is a place where I can post it, as I feel it unnecessary and quite silly for starting a new thread about it, I hope not to bring down the great vibe this thread brings too.
> 
> I miss Tink so much, and I just really needed to write it. I miss her everyday more and more, it seems to be getting harder. I know it is early days, but I just needed to voice how much I miss my beautiful baby bundle of fur. Xxx


Of course you can share that here (((HUGS))) It is horrendous losing a pet- especially so young- but trust me, it will get better.

I found, when Molly died, that I coped quite well the day after. I felt a huge sense of loss, but I guess I was in a state of shock, too. It really hit home about three days after losing her, and I had a period of yearning and deep grief for my wonderful fluffy lady.

It does get worse before it gets better, hopefully you're coming to the end of that dark patch, and will see the light before long. Grieve as much as you need and should you need to talk, feel free to bring your feelings up on here. Sadly, most of us have experienced it and know just how painful it is x

Take care xXx


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Of course you can share that here (((HUGS))) It is horrendous losing a pet- especially so young- but trust me, it will get better.
> 
> I found, when Molly died, that I coped quite well the day after. I felt a huge sense of loss, but I guess I was in a state of shock, too. It really hit home about three days after losing her, and I had a period of yearning and deep grief for my wonderful fluffy lady.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Jord, that really means a lot. I'm really sorry if I brought down the vibe of the thread, but I really do appreciate that I can talk about it here. Even writing it made me feel a little better so I really do thank you all for the wonderful support xx


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

Great idea for a thread! I think we will all learn so much more about each others pets by hearing about their "not new thread worthy" escapades and personalities! 

I am amazed that Frank and Walter are from the same litter! I've even asked the vet and he confirmed it (as he saw them for their first vacs when they were at the rescue). 

Walter is massive compared to Frank! He is probably a good 1.5kg heavier and looks like a big ginger tom whereas Frank is a little sleek black cat. They are also so different in their temperaments, with Frank being very affectionate and Walter being quite grumpy. Any affection is definitely on his terms only! 

I love them both for their individual qualities, they are my fluffy boys :001_wub:


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm going to look at kitties tomorrow and hopefully will find our new furry friend!

So so so excited!!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Generally, yes.
> Verbal communication naturally only exists between mother and kittens.
> But some cats have learnt to communicate in a 'human' way so well and got so used to it that they will even do so to each other.


That's interesting. My two are very quiet and they're both orphans.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Skipperoo said:


> I hope that this is a place where I can post it, as I feel it unnecessary and quite silly for starting a new thread about it, I hope not to bring down the great vibe this thread brings too.
> 
> I miss Tink so much, and I just really needed to write it. I miss her everyday more and more, it seems to be getting harder. I know it is early days, but I just needed to voice how much I miss my beautiful baby bundle of fur. Xxx


I think many of us know only too well how you feel....
At first you are sad, but also angry that your darling was not allowed to live out their proper lifetime, and often, in the back of your head, grateful that their ordeal is over....

But the sadness, and missing them, takes over the other emotions after a while. You still expect to see them, hear them, feel them, and sometimes, you think you do......
Only to realize it CANNOT be them, for they are gone....
Which makes you only miss them more.

It is a natural phase of the grieving process, but knowing that doesn't make it any easier. Try to let Tink in, cats are spiritual beings, her soul, her spirit is still there, she is looking out for you from the bridge, and whenever you think you see or hear her, her spirit is reaching out to you to comfort you, to let you know that she has not left you and never will...

Much as you miss her physical presence, she is still with you, she is in your heart and in your soul, and she will live there as long as you remember her.
The Jews believe a person isn't dead as long as their name is still being spoken....
I believe a loved one hasn't left us and never will, as long as we still carry our love for them in our hearts.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Skipperoo, I always derive so much comfort from this poem, I hope you will, too....


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Skipperoo, I always derive so much comfort from this poem, I hope you will, too....


:') beautiful... Truly beautiful. Thank you, Jiskefet. God she is so beautiful, I looked at the photos in the background and felt lucky she was mine. D you mind if I print this off and pop it up in a frame in our house? X


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ike keeps biting my cheek gently and holding the skin 

He's home from being neutered today and a little foggy but he keeps cuddling up to my face, purring for a bit then nipping me. It doesn't hurt but not sure what it means? 

On the plus side I have my little man home safe


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Skipperoo said:


> :') beautiful... Truly beautiful. Thank you, Jiskefet. God she is so beautiful, I looked at the photos in the background and felt lucky she was mine. D you mind if I print this off and pop it up in a frame in our house? X


Do with it whatever you like, it is yours


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought I would have a little snack of cheese ond biscuits - what a bad idea with 5 cats!

I had 4 munchkins walking all over me trying to get to the smoked cheese, I heard a scratching noise and turned my head to see Willow sauntering off with a cracker in her mouth.... :lol:


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I thought I would have a little snack of cheese ond biscuits - what a bad idea with 5 cats!
> 
> I had 4 munchkins walking all over me trying to get to the smoked cheese, I heard a scratching noise and turned my head to see Willow sauntering off with a cracker in her mouth.... :lol:


Tullie will try to intercept the cheese off the cracker on the way to the OHs mouth! He will make do with the cracker though, I've seen him nibbling one end as OH tries to eat the other! OH ends up being unable to eat for laughing!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Iduna said:


> Tullie will try to intercept the cheese off the cracker on the way to the OHs mouth! He will make do with the cracker though, I've seen him nibbling one end as OH tries to eat the other! OH ends up being unable to eat for laughing!


Sounds like Ricky, he is forever standing on my knees and shoulders trying to pinch my cheese crackers


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Skipperoo said:


> I hope that this is a place where I can post it, as I feel it unnecessary and quite silly for starting a new thread about it, I hope not to bring down the great vibe this thread brings too.
> 
> I miss Tink so much, and I just really needed to write it. I miss her everyday more and more, it seems to be getting harder. I know it is early days, but I just needed to voice how much I miss my beautiful baby bundle of fur. Xxx


You post as much as you want about Tink, we know how you are feeling and we're her for you.

It's only early days since Tink went to the bridge and it does and will get better in time.

I helped my Tim to rainbow bridge in December 2008  it was one of the hardest but kindest decision I had to make, no more suffering and he was at peace. He is always in my thoughts and I still miss and love him so much.

Remember, Tink will always be with you, cherish the precious memories you have of her.

((((Hugs)))) xx


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Sounds like Ricky, he is forever standing on my knees and shoulders trying to pinch my cheese crackers


Sabrina is the same 

Harry has taken to darting out of the front door if its open, as he knows I hate him going out the front and I then bribe him back in with dreamies 

He's got me well trained, he only stands on the drive, so I know he's just doing it to get dreamies


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Why is it that when we have visitors, Dexter will sit in the middle of the living room and clean his big Coonie arse :ciappa:

Ian F.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> You post as much as you want about Tink, we know how you are feeling and we're her for you.
> 
> It's only early days since Tink went to the bridge and it does and will get better in time.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sarah 

I am sorry to hear about your wee Tim, maybe they are playing at rainbow bridge together while they wait for us x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Very random, but SQUEEEE.... :001_wub:
British Longhair Cream & White Male | Nantwich, Cheshire | Pets4Homes

How much do I want him??! Love his little frown lines!! 

BLH definitely on my 'want' list.... :001_wub:


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Loving this thread..... kept me amused most of the morning! 

Alfie Biscuits random moment of the evening........ sitting on top of the microwave (to warm his dirty backside no less!!) Moawing his head off like he was in pain.... and what did he want.... to then sit in the cold sink and play with COLD water!!!!! Why I ask!! (asking you guys as I asked Alfie and all he did was sit and stare at me!)


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

well over the weekend when we was having our roast, all the cats were asleep sat down to have it and they was all there, milo jumped up and was sniffing my plate, i thought he was looking for the meat but no, he ran off with a roastie, and attacked everyone that came near him


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Skipperoo said:


> Thank you Sarah
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your wee Tim, maybe they are playing at rainbow bridge together while they wait for us x


You're welcome  xx

They'll be chasing butterflies together in the warm sunshine


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> Loving this thread..... kept me amused most of the morning!
> 
> Alfie Biscuits random moment of the evening........ sitting on top of the microwave (to warm his dirty backside no less!!) Moawing his head off like he was in pain.... and what did he want.... to then sit in the cold sink and play with COLD water!!!!! Why I ask!! (asking you guys as I asked Alfie and all he did was sit and stare at me!)


Seb was sitting in the empty bath before we went to bed last night demanding for the tap to be turned on, I thought he was thirsty (there are bowls of water in nearly every room) turned it on for him, all he wanted to do was play with the freezing cold water


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oakley likes to lick the shower curtain & when you go into the bathroom he will hide behind the shower curtain and jump out on you.
At the moment he is squeezed into his cat bed that we got for him when he was smaller, he didn't want to know when we first got it but now that he is too big he uses it  Chilli was also trying it out tonight & she has shown no interest in a cat bed for 11 years


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

Random cat bed activity here too! 
Yesterday, having ignored the bed we bought him for over 2 years, Harry casually climbed into it and slept there for several hours! He's been in it this evening as well. They are funny creatures.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sabs has been her Dads girl tonight... No cuddles for her Mum today!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wasn't sure where else to put this - but had to share


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Wasn't sure where else to put this - but had to share


This is super!!!!!!
I love it......

If anyone ever starts a thread about vegan cat food again, I'll post this pic!!!!!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

just because i found it amusing 

Cats sleep in many positions but i have never seen one try to suffocate themselves before...
silly cookie-cat


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

helenxxxx said:


> One of my musings: Does anyone else notice their kittens get more vocal as they grow up? Rex is a lot more vocal than he was a month ago....wondering if it because he's learning how to communicate?


I have noticed that Jasper was more or less mute except when he was rough playing. It was always amusing to see him try to meow for food but nothing came out. Whereas now he will come down eat and then tell me what he has done. I just assumed he would always be mostly mute


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I have just witnessed something quite surprising...

Spooks followed me outside into the yard just now, as he likes to 'help' me sort out the bunnies. Anyhoo, he trotted over to the gate, and was clearly very interested by something.

There's a small gap underneath the gate (but meshed off, so we have no escapees), and there was a cat peering in on the other side. I didn't realise, until I heard them making some chirping noises. Now, when Spooks sees cats out of the window he wails and barks (yep, you read that right!), but here he was calm, quiet and very interested. 

It only lasted about half a minute before he ran back in the house, but I have to say, I was interested to see how unfazed he seemed. I expected growling, fluffing up...the lot :shocked:


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

Some more random bed related cat antics....

Last night Frank discovered that he could go under the duvet covers on the bed. This resulted in him climbing all over me while I was trying to sleep, with Walter on top pouncing all over the bed trying to catch the 'mouse' that was under the covers!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Look what my Sabrina brought in today 










Thankfully he was unharmed and we were able to help him get back outside and fly away (much to Sabrinas disgust I might add  )

Note: apologies for the crap photo quality was snapped quickly with a camera phone!


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

:001_wub:Maverick is really vocal. He seems to answer back all the time. Lairy little get.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> Look what my Sabrina brought in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad he was ok! Sabrina must have brought him in to play with. I can imagine her unimpressed look when you took him away...


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I went to bed last night with Simba snoozing on the bed next to me. Tiny went to sleep on the sofa in the living room, woke up at 3am wondering where everyone was, then woke us both up with a flurry of demanding miaows and chirrups ("Guys? GUYS? Where are you? Come here!") Then he came through and curled up on the bed with us.

I've heard of trying to get your cat to come when he of she is called, but never of a cat who tries to call you!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kgosi has been making me laugh this morning. They have one of the birds on elastic that fits over the door frame. Kgosi was playing energetically with it until I realised the elastic had broken. I knotted it tightly, only for the same thing to happen again. I thought well we've had it a while the elastic has weakened. I knotted it again and then caught Kgosi biting through the elastic!!!!!!

He then proceeded to totally ignore the fallen bird and just play with the dangling elastic 

Sometimes I don't think he is actually that clever!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> I've heard of trying to get your cat to come when he of she is called, but never of a cat who tries to call you!


Ari does that when she wakes up! It's like "I'm awake, world. Who else is?"


----------



## JuicyJossy (Jan 23, 2013)

Right now Teddy is sitting on my foot and cleaning himself.... thoroughly !


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sophie has been downstairs playing.... Sabs loves her, Harry is scared.

Decided to give Harry a break and put her back in my bedroom.... Now Harry is looking for her everywhere :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sophie came home 2 days ago......

I am currently sharing my sofa with ALL THREE cats.... Complete contentment, complete relaxation, complete harmony


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I cannot keep it contained anymore! I have to get it out...

...I'm obsessed with Russian Blues!! I want one so badly, it's driving me a bit mad! ut:

Mum _may_ have hinted that she'd be up for another cat. And it's got the cogs going. I can't think about anything else.

Of course, it's not something to take on lightly but I've thought and thought and thought...I think Russians would be the best match for Snobby Spooks. They're Siamesey in some ways, but more easy going and quiet. Purrfect!

I may have favourited a couple of breeders. Perhaps. Just in case. 

:blushing:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I cannot keep it contained anymore! I have to get it out...
> 
> ...I'm obsessed with Russian Blues!! I want one so badly, it's driving me a bit mad! ut:
> 
> ...


They are very beautiful 

I was a bit like you today, I convinced myself that I wanted a sphynx! 
Become obsessed, searching for breeders and thinking yes yes the new cat flap will allow me to have indoor and outies!!

Started reading a Sphynx forum and found a thread comparing the sphynx and Siamese personality. Well lots of people who had both breeds were posting and let's just say, I still want my next kitten to be Siamese 

Pointless post


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I cannot keep it contained anymore! I have to get it out...
> 
> ...I'm obsessed with Russian Blues!! I want one so badly, it's driving me a bit mad! ut:
> 
> ...


Russian blues are so elegant and beautiful, you really would have an imperial cat family with Spooks AND an RB :001_wub:

(Ps. If it makes you feel any better, I have spent the week obsessed with Siamese. I blame the five year old for making me watch them on you tube with her).


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> They are very beautiful
> 
> I was a bit like you today, I convinced myself that I wanted a sphynx!
> Become obsessed, searching for breeders and thinking yes yes the new cat flap will allow me to have indoor and outies!!
> ...


It's obviously an obsessive week!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I cannot keep it contained anymore! I have to get it out...
> 
> ...I'm obsessed with Russian Blues!! I want one so badly, it's driving me a bit mad! ut:
> 
> ...


Awesome news!!!! I hope you get your dream! :thumbup:

I love Russian Blues too! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Russian Blues are on my favourite breeds :001_wub: but will my heart be turned from Siamese? Never


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Russian blues are so elegant and beautiful, you really would have an imperial cat family with Spooks AND an RB :001_wub:
> 
> (Ps. If it makes you feel any better, I have spent the week obsessed with Siamese. I blame the five year old for making me watch them on you tube with her).


Put it to a family vote?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Russian Blues are on my favourite breeds :001_wub: but will my heart be turned from Siamese? Never


I had a wobble today


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Put it to a family vote?


No way - it's too equal, the boys would vote MC and the girls would vote for something loud and pointy be it Tonk or Siam, we would end up with four cats and no common sense!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Russian Blues are on my favourite breeds :001_wub: but will my heart be turned from Siamese? Never


Oh no! Now I feel like a traitor! :lol: :blushing:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> I had a wobble today


:hand::hand:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I had a wobble today


Is a Sphynx really that different to a Siamese? How do you think one would get along with Molly and Milo and do you think you would get annoyed with the extra washing for its wardrobe!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Oh no! Now I feel like a traitor! :lol: :blushing:


No, no - you must do the best for Spooks, that doesn't count :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JR it's Spooks that's the traitor, not you!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> JR it's Spooks that's the traitor, not you!


:lol: That's true! I'd have an Ori, but don't think he would. He's Breedist against his own kind ut:

Russians are a nice compromise, I think. I've always been partial to them but Mika pushed me over the edge a while ago. I blame Oliviarussian


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Is a Sphynx really that different to a Siamese? How do you think one would get along with Molly and Milo and do you think you would get annoyed with the extra washing for its wardrobe!


That's the thing Aurelie! They are not that different at all in fact Siamese are more vocal and demanding! 

Siamese for me


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Jordan!

Do you have any websites to share with the group? 

Very exciting!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Jordan!
> 
> Do you have any websites to share with the group?
> 
> Very exciting!!


Am I allowed?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't believe this, for the last two hours I have been making sugarpaste clouds for a cake I have on (cloud based software company - geddit! ). In between I have been happily swigging wine, nattering away on here and generally powering through my little workload. 

Claude has come in, chirruped hello to me, I gave him a big smiley welcome and he has jumped up onto the table, straight onto the tray of clouds. Some of them are now looking a bit grey/brown and thundery now. Impossible to be cross with him, it would be like having the arse with your solicitor.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Am I allowed?


Or a clue to google


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Am I allowed?


I don't know, but go on, please


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I don't believe this, for the last two hours I have been making sugarpaste clouds for a cake I have on (cloud based software company - geddit! ). In between I have been happily swigging wine, nattering away on here and generally powering through my little workload.
> 
> Claude has come in, chirruped hello to me, I gave him a big smiley welcome and he has jumped up onto the table, straight onto the tray of clouds. Some of them are now looking a bit grey/brown and thundery now. Impossible to be cross with him, it would be like having the arse with your solicitor.


Haha whoops


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

*Whispers quietly* Koreshka...

I dare you to look. I dare you!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow!!! :001_wub:

Do they develop that amazing green eye colour as they get older?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Look what my Sabrina brought in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only just saw this. That is one lucky bird. When Connor catches a bird he eats it.
At least, I think he does......
I have found lots of feathers several times, and proof the bird had been released _and_ recovered within the house, but nerver found the actual bird....


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> *Whispers quietly* Koreshka...
> 
> I dare you to look. I dare you!


Oh my god. Get one, get one, get one. Definitely not showing the five year old that website.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Wow!!! :001_wub:
> 
> Do they develop that amazing green eye colour as they get older?





Aurelie said:


> Oh my god. Get one, get one, get one. Definitely not showing the five year old that website.


Now do you see why I'm going a bit beserk. They're an hour- if that- away on the train 

I've been sat like this -----> :001_tt1: for most of the day. Not productive, when I have a dissertation to write :blush2:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooh you could show him or her


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Ooh you could show him or her


I would love to!!

I've filled out a form to show Spooks, but am hesitant to send it off. I don't think, hand on heart, he'll like it


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I don't believe this, for the last two hours I have been making sugarpaste clouds for a cake I have on (cloud based software company - geddit! ). In between I have been happily swigging wine, nattering away on here and generally powering through my little workload.
> 
> Claude has come in, chirruped hello to me, I gave him a big smiley welcome and he has jumped up onto the table, straight onto the tray of clouds. Some of them are now looking a bit grey/brown and thundery now. Impossible to be cross with him, it would be like having the arse with your solicitor.


 Naughty Claude! You're lucky it wasn't Nancy, you probably wouldn't have any left!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

We're all recovering from a near catastrophe...Tiny tried his party trick, jumping from the armchair to the top of the living room door, but his weight dislodged the doorstop and the door started to swing close. At the last moment, Tiny made a desperate leap for the armchair and landed directly on Simba, who had been quietly minding his own business as usual. I've done a check of all limbs and everything seems to be all right...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> *Whispers quietly* Koreshka...
> 
> I dare you to look. I dare you!


So I don't need to crave a Russian Blue.......
I have Xena.

It's just that she is a diluted tortie, but other than that she would pass as a RB. Peter caught her at a campsite when she was 6 weeks old and obviously lost or abandoned, and over a period of 3 or 4 years, he caught a number of other - obviously related - adult blue and dituted tortie strays from the same site, who could all pass for RB's. 
Romeo comes from the same campsite.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I would love to!!
> 
> I've filled out a form to show Spooks, but am hesitant to send it off. I don't think, hand on heart, he'll like it


I feel like this with Claude, when we got him at five months he already had a best of breed kitten rosette from a show he had Been to with his breeder, so I have always wondered if he might do well but if I am honest I don't think he would like it so I have never pursued it. At our cats respective ages it would probably be a bit too far away from the norm.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I feel like this with Claude, when we got him at five months he already had a best of breed kitten rosette from a show he had Been to with his breeder, so I have always wondered if he might do well but if I am honest I don't think he would like it so I have never pursued it. At our cats respective ages it would probably be a bit too far away from the norm.


My thoughts exactly!

I'm intrigued to see what would happen. I reckon if he behaved he'd do well, and he's surprised me a few times (he was an angel at the vets- let them handle him, he settled very quickly when I brought him home, he even had a calm encounter with another cat the other week!) BUT, he hates travelling. He's not all that keen on being handled, either, and is wary of strangers.

My head says no


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> :lol: That's true! I'd have an Ori, but don't think he would. He's Breedist against his own kind ut:
> 
> Russians are a nice compromise, I think. I've always been partial to them but Mika pushed me over the edge a while ago. I blame Oliviarussian


Did I hear my name mentioned?

Here is a video I took of Mika this morning in another failed attempt at getting a recording of him talking (although to be quite honest he doesn't talk that much, he is no Siamese after all!)

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums...BB-B030-A3CFF3B0B15A-179-000000080B828F87.mp4


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Did I hear my name mentioned?
> 
> Here is a video I took of Mika this morning in another failed attempt at getting a recording of him talking (although to be quite honest he doesn't talk that much, he is no Siamese after all!)
> 
> http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums...BB-B030-A3CFF3B0B15A-179-000000080B828F87.mp4


Oh, Mika :001_tt1: You would look even more handsome sat next to SpookyCat 

Love him!! :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Did I hear my name mentioned?
> 
> Here is a video I took of Mika this morning in another failed attempt at getting a recording of him talking (although to be quite honest he doesn't talk that much, he is no Siamese after all!)
> 
> http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums...BB-B030-A3CFF3B0B15A-179-000000080B828F87.mp4


I love the 'oh I give up' at the end! :lol: He is lovely, and was really watching you in that clip OliviaRussian.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> I love the 'oh I give up' at the end! :lol: He is lovely, and was really watching you in that clip OliviaRussian.


I know!!! He gets all camera shy and self conscious! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

He is sooooooo gorgeous.....


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

My random question is does anyone else have a cat that bites and pulls at your hair????!!!!

Chewitts' place is on the back of my armchair and I am sure my shampoo must offend her as when I sit down normally with freshly washed hair she will have a good sniff at it and I just know what is coming....... A massive mouthful and a pull and shake of my hair?!?!?!?!?! ut:


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

What is happening to me?? 

I never in my life thought I would be interested in a pedigree cat but I've fallen in love with Ragdolls! 

I know a new kitten is a while away yet but I really want my own male blue point sooo much :blush2:

Then again I love how close me and Ike are, he's my baby boy and my shadow and I worry how another cat could affect our relationship. 

Is it selfish of me to want a second cat? Will Ike bond more with it then me? 

Hmmm much to think about..


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Catz1 - it is hard to say  agave you seen Ike with other cats? It's not selfish to want another cat. Ike may not take to a new playmate straight away... However, they say that adult cats accept kittens more. I had never done a cat introduction before, but Sophie is 10 weeks and has been here since Thursday and is already getting on great with Harry and Sabrina.

In my news, Sophie has slept from 10pm until 5am  I've just got her some food, she's had a few bites and is now having a mad playful time with a scrunched up bit of paper and one of my old trainers  (she does have in close proximity access to several actual cat toys :lol: )


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm so proud of Harry, he's no longer scared of Sophie and this morning he rushed to greet her and started licking her head 

Proud Mum slave moment


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

My name is Bobby and I had my booster jab a week and a bit ago and it made me have a bit of a runny eye. My mum has been bathing it twice a day and today I'm clearly feeling much better because I've tried to pull the curtains down, woken my mum up, rolled down the stairs and I'm currently chasing my bro round the house miaowing like a loon


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> My random question is does anyone else have a cat that bites and pulls at your hair????!!!!
> 
> Chewitts' place is on the back of my armchair and I am sure my shampoo must offend her as when I sit down normally with freshly washed hair she will have a good sniff at it and I just know what is coming....... A massive mouthful and a pull and shake of my hair?!?!?!?!?! ut:


Wilbur does this to me when I ignore him in the mornings (usually 5am!). He comes up to me and purrs, when ignored he nipps at my arms. I then hide them under the duvet and then he sits on me and pulls my hair. That normally gets me up


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Woken ridiculously early by a large white paw patting my cheek insistently, with just enough claw to make it a not entirely pleasurable experience.

"Ohhhh...Tiny...stop it!"

I try to change position and pull my hair over my exposed cheek to protect it. The owner of the paw changes position too. Pat. Pat-pat. Pat.

"Ow! Tiny, that hurts! Get off!"

I give a gentle push and hear the familiar thump of four paws hitting the bedroom carpet. Almost immediately, a heavy weight lands on my chest. Pat-pat. Pat. Pat.

"Tiny! Ugh...too early...what time is it?"

And it turns out to be 8am, Tiny's usual breakfast time on weekdays, so of course I then get up and feed him, trying to ignore the look of triumph on his impish, round face. How does he tell the time so accurately?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

How very true...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> Woken ridiculously early by a large white paw patting my cheek insistently, with just enough claw to make it a not entirely pleasurable experience.
> 
> "Ohhhh...Tiny...stop it!"
> 
> ...


 I had almost exactly the same experience this morning, only difference being with mine it was 5am, either Mika can't tell the time or he doesn't care.... I suspect the latter!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

They just didn't want you to miss the tennis.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Catz1 - it is hard to say  agave you seen Ike with other cats? It's not selfish to want another cat. Ike may not take to a new playmate straight away... However, they say that adult cats accept kittens more. I had never done a cat introduction before, but Sophie is 10 weeks and has been here since Thursday and is already getting on great with Harry and Sabrina.


Lovely to hear Sophie, Harry and Sabrina are getting on so well 

He's my first cat and I'm so in love with him that I'd like another but don't wanna upset him, ya know? 

I've only lurked on sites so far, no contact with breeders but I'm tempted to email and start asking questions.

I think I'll wait a few months before making any decisions


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Not worth starting a new thread over, but isn't it unusual for a cat to meow at another one? Next door's cat, Morris, occasionally comes in as the person downstairs feeds him. When he sees mine, Curtis, he does the usual think of hissing and growling, but Curtis just meows at him in the same way he does at me. Maurice is normally a bit of a bully and I've seen him chase several cats off, but here he just seems confused that Curtis doesn't reach and then backs off. I've read they normally only meow at eachother to locate a missing member, so is this odd?


----------



## pouncing (Jan 23, 2013)

Cats meow at eachother all the time, it probably wants a friend, when i let my kitten out all the locals visited and did the usual hiss and run but one used to meow sweetly cuz it wanted a friend.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

To my eternal shame, I've just woken Simba up from a peaceful snooze on the living room floor and literally pulled him to his feet because, like a small child, I find it hard to go to sleep if he's not there. I didn't pick him up, I know him better than that, and to his credit, he humoured me and trotted through to the bedroom after me and is now sitting on my stomach, purring amiably. Goodnight everybody.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there a full moon tonight??


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Me and my fiance treat Nora and Cas like our children, when we go out on a date, we always end up talking about 'the children'. They even have more toys than I did as a child and I recently just cut up a cardboard box to make them a little house to snuggle in.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sophie came to us 8 days ago and weighed in at 850 grams.

She has been eating a lot of raw food, and some quality tinned food, she has a good appetite and has been eating 5-6 small meals a day.

I have just weighed her and she is now 1226 grams, so she has gained nearly 400 grams in this short space of time 

Also, she is now playing great with both Harry and Sabrina 

I'm just really pleased with her progress and wanted to share


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah - the random thread  I was looking for this early  I had a very large Mai Tai on my knee and her little ones were all wriggly :001_wub: It made me go all mushy :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Ah - the random thread  I was looking for this early  I had a very large Mai Tai on my knee and her little ones were all wriggly :001_wub: It made me go all mushy :001_wub:


:001_wub::001_wub: that would make me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

OH had left a bag of compost in the dining room, after potting some seeds.....

Sophie has mistaken it for a toilet and had a big poo in it :lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Cas has a thing about the bathroom, if I have a bath he will peep in and if the OH is in the shower he will peep around the screen to see what's going on, I think he's fascinated by the water...

Anyway, when he was a kitten he jumped INTO the shower with the OH, he had the shock of his life bless him!

Then the other day the OH was getting out of the shower Cas started sniffing his toes and then bit his pinky toe! :laugh: When he realised it was his dad he was very apologetic for the mistake, bless him haha; I think he thought it was a bit of food!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Space Chick said:


> OH had left a bag of compost in the dining room, after potting some seeds.....
> 
> Sophie has mistaken it for a toilet and had a big poo in it :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: That'll teach him!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> OH had left a bag of compost in the dining room, after potting some seeds.....
> 
> Sophie has mistaken it for a toilet and had a big poo in it :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> OH had left a bag of compost in the dining room, after potting some seeds.....
> 
> Sophie has mistaken it for a toilet and had a big poo in it :lol:


I don't think cats ever make mistakes...


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Tiny: "Look, don't get me wrong, you're a pal, and I appreciate everything you do for us. But you need to learn some boundaries. When I want to sit next to you on the sofa, I just want to be near you. That's it. No cuddling, no stroking, no singing, no crooning, and definitely no kissing the top of my head and calling me your beautiful little wondercat. I know i'm handsome, but you're just going to have to control yourself. Got it? Good. Ooh, is that Emeli Sande on TV?"


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Seeing as how it has been a (cold but) sunny day today, I decided I wanted to get the kitchen floor mopped and dry with the door open. I decided to let McNulty potter about in the garden (it has high walls so he can't yet get out) whilst I mopped.

He's had a lovely afternoon chasing round and sitting in the sunny spots. He kept popping back in, as if to check I was still there, but seemed to really enjoy the fresh air.

He is getting neutered on the 18th and I will then look into getting a cat flap. Until then, I think supervised garden play times might be the order of the day at weekends.

It was fun watching him discover everything!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby Napoleon's new mummy and daddy came to see him today - what a lovely family :yesnod: and even Rosie came out to say hello to them  She let them hold her baby and if Rosie approves they must be the right people :thumbup:
Of course Mai Tai and Pasha were all over them


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby Napoleon's new mummy and daddy came to see him today - what a lovely family :yesnod: and even Rosie came out to say hello to them  She let them hold her baby and if Rosie approves they must be the right people :thumbup:
> Of course Mai Tai and Pasha were all over them


Awwww bless Rosie!

How old is Napoleon now Lynn?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby Napoleon's new mummy and daddy came to see him today - what a lovely family :yesnod: and even Rosie came out to say hello to them  She let them hold her baby and if Rosie approves they must be the right people :thumbup:
> Of course Mai Tai and Pasha were all over them


Oh Lynn that is lovely to hear :001_wub:

Has this family been siamese slaves before?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He will be four weeks tomorrow - the earliest I allow visits and then they have to use anti-bac hand wash and take shoes off before coming in 

To MM - yes they have a seal point boy at the moment but lost his companion Bengal not long ago


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

LyraBella said:


> Seeing as how it has been a (cold but) sunny day today, I decided I wanted to get the kitchen floor mopped and dry with the door open. I decided to let McNulty potter about in the garden (it has high walls so he can't yet get out) whilst I mopped.
> 
> He's had a lovely afternoon chasing round and sitting in the sunny spots. He kept popping back in, as if to check I was still there, but seemed to really enjoy the fresh air.
> 
> ...


Bless him :001_wub: coming in to check on his mummy x


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Bless him :001_wub: coming in to check on his mummy x


He's now spark out on the sofa recovering from his big adventure!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Why is it, if one cat decides to groom themselves the other cat, even across the room stops in mid action and grooms themslves?


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Strange thing is happening with Rocchi. 
When he came home 5 months ago he had a white patch around his nose. As he grew older, it came smaller and smaller unti only his chin was white. We thought that he was growing and that was normal but now his patch is growing back! And it's growing fast! Is that common??


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone else's cat have a thing about magazines? Every time I have one open on the bed he plonks himself right across it and falls asleep


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

DH called me a mad cat lady this morning - after he heard me kindly asking Sasha to turn the other way in the bed in future as I didn't like her cat breath :ciappa:

I told him he wasn't allowed call me that until I had at least 5 cats - then I would happily accept the title


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sophie let me sleep last night


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't want to be greedy and make another photo thread, so thought I'd post these here.

Spooks is getting much braver with the bunnies, and they are fascinated by him! Gaga, bless her, keeps asking him to groom her :001_wub:

Anyhoo, we're at a point where they'll generally all do their own thing in the garden, and they seem to be liking eachother's company 

So, here's Spooks and Gaga:









And my two gorgeous boys :001_tt1:









It's lovely to see them relaxed together, as Molly saw them as food


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Be vigilant when parents come to visit - one of my cats has just spent part of the morning shut in a cupboard thanks to my mother (she swears it was accidental!)


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Just caught Molly playing fetch, we play this with various toys 24/7 

Excuse my fingers in the way!


----------



## Fayne (Dec 11, 2012)

Dexter has finally tried to eat something that wasn't dried cat food! I don't think it was a huge step as it was one of the applaws tuna loin things, and I did have to hand feed him with cat treats as well. But after a couple of tries he was eating the tuna and not just going for the treats. I get to try dipping the cat treats in cat food next. Yum.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I had to pick Simba up today as he was exploring in a cupboard full of junk and if he'd got to the back, he probably wouldn't have been able to get out again, so I reached forward, got a good grip round his armpits (pawpits?) and hauled him out as if he was any other cat, or indeed a piece of luggage that needed to be gently but firmly transported from A to B. He didn't protest at all, and I marveled at how soft and plump he felt, a good solid armful of silver tabby fur. He looked pretty surprised when I put him down though!

And Tiny woke up after a snooze on the bed, rolled onto his back, stretched out his front paws and said "Mrrrrhhheow!" This is quite possibly the cutest thing he has ever done


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Just needed to wash Sophie kittens bum, she is now running around like a mad thing


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

TatiLie said:


> Strange thing is happening with Rocchi.
> When he came home 5 months ago he had a white patch around his nose. As he grew older, it came smaller and smaller unti only his chin was white. We thought that he was growing and that was normal but now his patch is growing back! And it's growing fast! Is that common??


Wow that sounds kinda cool! Not sure how common it is, but Pixie was born with a white blaze, which is just now a few white hair tips in the black.....


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Squeeeeeee! How cute is baby Pixie :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> Just caught Molly playing fetch, we play this with various toys 24/7


And she's trying to bag it!!

Rocchi also plays fetch Rocco Fetching - YouTube


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I need to take a new picture to check how much the white mark is growing.
Here is when he arrived









And this was a few weeks back









And now it's nearly as white as when he came home!
I'm enjoying it because I've always liked his white mouth!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Katina said:


> Squeeeeeee! How cute is baby Pixie :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


I know!!  :001_tt1:

Here she is about 9 weeks.... :001_wub:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

negative creep said:


> Anyone else's cat have a thing about magazines? Every time I have one open on the bed he plonks himself right across it and falls asleep


I don't buy magazines often but OH has 4-5 on the bottom shelf of his nightstand and they won't stay a day organised. I suppose Rocchi (because it didn't happen when we had just Ari) likes to push them to under the bed together with his very own collection of balls, corks and hairbands.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Difference between winter coat and summer coat, maybe?
Tosca is a nearly fully outdoor girl, born in the polder, and her fur is totally different in length and structure from summer to winter, she is like some arctic wildcat in that respect, sleek summer coat and wide-standing thick winter coat.
But the colouring of summer and winter coat is also slightly different, it is as if her winter coat has more contrast. So maybe that shifting moustache is a summer/winter thing, too....


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

TM, that is another gorgeous pic of the adorable Pixie!

Just had to share... Florence is sitting on my lap!!! She's been there for half an hour at least. I feel very honoured. She likes to snuggle up next to us but she actually climbed on my lap. Very rare!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, Jiskefet!
He does look very different from his Summer outfit but I thought it was just him growing up!


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I met Nim's half sister Teela today and my she's one beautiful MC! Also, she is over one and springing all over the house like a lunatic still... what have I let myself in for 

That cat up there ^^^ is a stunner!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Midnight13 said:


> That cat up there ^^^ is a stunner!


I hope you're talking about my Rocchi!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

oooo Manny is a jealous chops!!

Molly was having a mummy cuddle (she's normally a daddy fan!!) so I was enjoying the moment, when Manny appeared ........ he sat next to me staring Molly out :lol: he then tried to climb on top of Molly until she finally decided enough was enough and bashed him one!!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm such a softy. Poppy rarely ever comes to sit on laps, she much prefers being cuddled up next to you, however today whilst i was eating my dinner she jumped up onto my lap. Despite this getting in the way of me eating i thought great :thumbup: and then tried to eat my dinner with her attempting to grab every mouthful off my fork before it got to my mouth 
Did I push her off? 'Course not....


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Came home today to find a WHOLE TUB of Smillas heartie treats gone.... I'd left a newly opened packet on the table.... Harry (I know it was Harry, as Sabrina doesn't like them and Sophie was upstairs) has knocked it over, and eaten the lot.... He's out of the cat flap every few minutes (won't use a litter tray), I'm hoping he's learned his lesson


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Can I just say one thing....cat breath is vile!! :scared:


Spooks keeps yawning right in my face and let's put it this way- I will not be bottling the smell to sell on. If I did, the perfume would be called something like 'Aromatic Fish', and the description: 'A fragrant blend of rotten fish and freeze dried chicken, with a hint of cat anal glands for that extra kick'. 

Bleurgh!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Can I just say one thing....cat breath is vile!! :scared:
> 
> Spooks keeps yawning right in my face and let's put it this way- I will not be bottling the smell to sell on. If I did, the perfume would be called something like 'Aromatic Fish', and the description: 'A fragrant blend of rotten fish and freeze dried chicken, with a hint of cat anal glands for that extra kick'.
> 
> Bleurgh!


Ugh Poppy does this too. And then looks at me afterwards like "i'm soooo adorable" I think they think we'll really enjoy it?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I currently have a kitten licking her arse whilst sat my on chest :scared:

Edit - oh God, she's just licked my face...... Eeewwwwwwwww!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> I currently have a kitten licking her arse whilst sat my on chest :scared:
> 
> Edit - oh God, she's just licked my face...... Eeewwwwwwwww!


Spooks likes to do this whilst laying on my chest in bed and has to do it facing my way so I can get a full frontal view. The other night, I was trying not to look but caught a glimpse of his 'little fella' 

I was embarrassed for both of us


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> I hope you're talking about my Rocchi!


I was, I was! (Late to the reply party here!)

Oh my gosh, I just had to stay in bed, which luckily I could today, for an extra hour. Bum stretched oout down my whole torso, then wedged his fluffy head under my chin, then let me give him a squeezy, arms wrapped tight around, bear hug... I thought he'd object (he usually prefers chin tickles) but he rumbled like a lawn mower and fell asleep with me all wrapped around him...

I could explode, I'm so full of cute. :001_tt1:

(Rofl at Harry's dire-rear!  )


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just thought of something perfectly random to put in this thread 

Barney has this strange habit.. he loves our dining room chairs and often sits on them. But one thing he absolutely has to do is, if we lift one of the chairs (like i may take one into the kitchen to stand on so i can reach the top cupboards) he absolutely has to jump onto the chair as im carrying it! Its so funny! every single time he sees me carry a chair he makes a beeline for it & jumps on it! (Makes it rather heavy and can be a bit of a painfull sudden downpull if im not holding it right!)
I think its hilarious his chair fetish


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Harry has been grooming Sophie :thumbup:

Although their play is getting more boisterous :scared: They are both loving it though


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Feeling soppy tonight, so thought I'd say how I melt everytime I see SpookyPoo's little face; I love how he's always pleased to see me, and enjoy our little conversations :001_wub:

But, for those who say cats are low maintenance, I would like them to come and meet Spooks. The way he follows me everywhere, demands attention, and generally *needs* human companionship ALL the time- he is far from independent. And certainly doesn't lack maintenance, either!


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

I got woken up this morning by a cat sneezing in my face :nono: not pleasant. It makes cat-breath seem almost acceptable :yikes:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, but who could object to being an overworked Spooks Slave 

Came home to tonight..... Checked my emails... 4 confirmations from different farmers with my orders for the farmers market on Saturday.... All stuff for the cats to make their Frankenprey :thumbup:

Have told hubby that we may have a chance of some beef shin or lamb shoulder depending on how much I need for the cats 

I looked in the freezer tonight.... With Sophie the growing and ravenous kitten, I'm going to run out of raw on Sat am, just in time to make the next batch 

Its 10 kg of meat a month now :scared: and that's with some tins for Harry and Sabrina


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> Yeah, but who could object to being an overworked Spooks Slave
> 
> Came home to tonight..... Checked my emails... 4 confirmations from different farmers with my orders for the farmers market on Saturday.... All stuff for the cats to make their Frankenprey :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of meat!

My two rabbits get through 10kg of hay a month, with veg and pellets added into that, too. It's unbelievable when you look at quantities, isn't it?


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Tayto Girl said:


> I got woken up this morning by a cat sneezing in my face :nono: not pleasant. It makes cat-breath seem almost acceptable :yikes:


I was woken up this morning by Tiny thoughtfully hooking a claw into my bottom lip. I felt like a prize carp. This might have been payback for the morning before, when looking at Tiny through bleary, sleepy eyes, I became convinced that he had dried blood around his eyes. I started desperately trying to clean it off, only to discover that the marks were his own very fetching tabby smudges...


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

We are down to emergency cat food tins and today, I sliced my knuckle open on the lid of a tin of encore 
To make matters worse, I ran into the living room to tell my boyfriend and he said, "I just sold frank lampard, wooooooo! Sorry, what did you say?"

Darned fifa!

My knuckle bled for hours, I tell you, HOURS!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Notnowbernard said:


> We are down to emergency cat food tins and today, I sliced my knuckle open on the lid of a tin of encore
> To make matters worse, I ran into the living room to tell my boyfriend and he said, "I just sold frank lampard, wooooooo! Sorry, what did you say?"
> 
> Darned fifa!
> ...


Ouch! poor you  hope your knuckle heals quickly.

Men! Just typical


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frank has been with us for 4 years and 2 months  This morning was the first time I have ever seen him drink water


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> I was woken up this morning by Tiny thoughtfully hooking a claw into my bottom lip. I felt like a prize carp. This might have been payback for the morning before, when looking at Tiny through bleary, sleepy eyes, I became convinced that he had dried blood around his eyes. I started desperately trying to clean it off, only to discover that the marks were his own very fetching tabby smudges...


ER, you have such way with words!! I'm at work and in fits of laughter at you being a prized carp!!!!

Never change! :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I'm smug this morning!

I woke up at 3am with my mast cell disorder kicking off (I swell up like a person in anaphylaxis...for no reason... long story and connected to my other illness)... low and behold I soon forgot about looking like a trainee plastic surgeon's practice cadaver because Nel and Bum were _both_ on my bed _at the same time_ happily snuggled up fast asleep!

I didn't think they'd ever do that!!

Of course, when I came back after taking my medicine I had to slide myself into a peculiar Z shape between them and my husband  I kept slipping my foot into Bum's tummy by accident and it was lovely, like twirly velvet, and then little daggers would pierce my toes!! 

Slightly worried three cats will mean I'm relegated to a foot by foot area of my bed


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Quick question - why does my Sia sit with one front paw up off the floor. It's never the same paw and she's not in any pain or discomfort! I'll try and get a picture. She looks very posh when she does it!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> ER, you have such way with words!! I'm at work and in fits of laughter at you being a prized carp!!!!
> 
> Never change! :thumbup:


I try my best!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> Quick question - why does my Sia sit with one front paw up off the floor. It's never the same paw and she's not in any pain or discomfort! I'll try and get a picture. She looks very posh when she does it!


I don't know but Ginger does this as well but its always the same paw. Vets looked at it and said no pain etc


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> Quick question - why does my Sia sit with one front paw up off the floor. It's never the same paw and she's not in any pain or discomfort! I'll try and get a picture. She looks very posh when she does it!


LOL Harry is the same and if he is sitting close to you, he has to have one paw touching you. It doesn't matter which part of you; leg, shoulder, face, head....just as long as he's touching you, he's happy!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Why is it that wobsi has to take his food out of his dish and play with it in the middle of the kitchen floor leaving a right old mess after I've just washed the floor,he does this a lot anyway but its more annoying when I've just washed the floor,sometimes I think it would be easier to just put his food straight on the floor instead of his dish and have done lol


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spooks is such a clever boy- he's been giving me Dissertation feedback!

I was reading it aloud, and he was sat looking right into my eyes as if he was listening. I came to one particular sentence and he started talking: 'Mo!! Mowo!!'. Right enough, it needed rewording, didn't roll off the tongue too well.

I knew he was special, but my very own feline proofreader?* Well, that's quite something!


*Note- This is between you and me; I need to keep it under wraps, in case it's a cause for disqualification!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> *Note- This is between you and me; I need to keep it under wraps, in case it's a cause for disqualification!!


You need to keep it under wraps on case the men in white coats come for you!! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just spent half an hour chasing Manny at full speed because he had a long sticky label attached to his tail which he didn't like  I've never seen him move so fast!!! He was like a cat possessed 

He jumped over tables, the sofa anything that was in his way with me and the OH trying to catch him!! He finally dived under the bed, and I spent 10 minutes trying to coax him out so I could retrieve the said label


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> You need to keep it under wraps on case the men in white coats come for you!! :w00t::w00t:


Well, that too


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Was just having a nap after doing a night shift and was woken up by a suddenly cold neck!

Molly had been chewing her purple Bertie toy and had plonked it on the back of my neck whilst I was sleeping 

So glad it wasn't something else!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's started  Seb has just brought in his first frog this year. Just got out the shower and my OH shouts up to me that Seb has killed a frog  he's never killed one before. I run down stairs to see poor Kermit lying on his back and breathing  he was playing dead, popped him in a container and took him down to one of my neighbours who has a pond. The first of many to be rescued this year


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> It's started  Seb has just brought in his first frog this year. Just got out the shower and my OH shouts up to me that Seb has killed a frog  he's never killed one before. I run down stairs to see poor Kermit lying on his back and breathing  he was playing dead, popped him in a container and took him down to one of my neighbours who has a pond. The first of many to be rescued this year


Glad we've never had frogs....
Poppy is slowly decimating our shrew population though. We got her in September and she's brought about 4 or 5 separate families in 

Once they're dead she loses interest though, so they are normally not too bad....but tonight we had an excellent headless one spilling intestines and guts everywhere...put me right off my dinner!


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

We used to have frogs in the garden, and a cat called Polly 

There were many guts at that time when the frogs mature and all hop around in their nearly hundreds. Many many guts and heads


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Tiny has been trying to open the kitchen cupboard door for the past six weeks. Today he finally managed it, only to find there's nothing in there but potatoes and saucepan lids. Reminds me of an old song...


Ole mouse chewing on the pantry door 
Been chewing there for a month or more 
When he gets through he's gonna be sore 
There ain't a darn thing in there.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sophie has eaten her food.... Then started on Harry and Sabrinas food... Ate too much and was sick 

My older two have never done this before.... Is this a common thing for kittens to do?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Space Chick said:


> Sophie has eaten her food.... Then started on Harry and Sabrinas food... Ate too much and was sick
> 
> My older two have never done this before.... Is this a common thing for kittens to do?


Pasha did that to start with but is better now


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lupie said:


> Glad we've never had frogs....
> Poppy is slowly decimating our shrew population though. We got her in September and she's brought about 4 or 5 separate families in
> 
> Once they're dead she loses interest though, so they are normally not too bad....but tonight we had an excellent headless one spilling intestines and guts everywhere...put me right off my dinner!


Nice!! It would have put me off of my dinner too!

I just get dead plucked pigeons left on the back door step  and it's Seb again  My Frankie is such an angel 



Midnight13 said:


> We used to have frogs in the garden, and a cat called Polly
> 
> There were many guts at that time when the frogs mature and all hop around in their nearly hundreds. Many many guts and heads


Poor Kermits  Seb just wants to play with them, he taps them gently with his paw, no claws, they play dead, he gets bored and leaves them for me


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Pasha did that to start with but is better now


Thanks Lynn, put my mind at rest 

I knew she wasn't ill as she's still darting around at 90 miles an hour and generally being her usual "kitten thug" self :laugh:

In fact she's just woken me up by attacking my arm  Better than an alarm clock she is, as I needed to be up early to get to the farmers market to buy my raw


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Right now I have two cats one bed in the daytime! They've never done that before either! Woohoo!


Although they are fighting quite a lot this week, bit of a dominance shake up .. Sigh.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

The 2nd Saturday of every month is farmers market and making Frankenprey day.

It's the first time since Sophie has been here that I've made it (takes about 2 and a half hours!)

Well, imagine how much we cracked up when she jumped up onto the kitchen table and tried to drag away a WHOLE turkey thigh, which actually weighs as much as she does :lol:

We let her have a more manageable chicken gizzard instead 

I'm having a well earned rest after making up 10kg of feed  but they now have turkey, Ox tongue, chicken, duck and lamb varieties in the freezer


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Does anyone else have cats who sit on front of the sky+ box when it is recording because they think the red light is a laser pen?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

well this morning I heard this weird noise like ripping and thought the boys had knocked down the curtains in teh loft bedroom (wouldn't be the first time). But no what they had done was knock their temptations off the table, all the way down the stairs so the top opened and the ripping noise was them scrapping over who got to stick their nose in the pot. 

Temptations have been confiscated!!!


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

My four year old nephew has just met McNulty for the first time. Cue the cutest conversation:

Nephew: "Hello McNulty."

McNulty: "..."

Nephew: "Clare, I just said hello to McNulty and he didn't do a miaow. I was expecting a miaow. Does he not understand little boy?"




Cx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Does anyone else have cats who sit on front of the sky+ box when it is recording because they think the red light is a laser pen?


Nope, but I have cats that like to sit on the box and turn off the recordings


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

Just bought the boys some touch activated squeaking mice from [email protected] and as predicted they would much rather play in the cardboard box that a cat food delivery came in the other day....

Spoilt ungrateful kitties


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

LyraBella said:


> My four year old nephew has just met McNulty for the first time. Cue the cutest conversation:
> 
> Nephew: "Hello McNulty."
> 
> ...


That's sooooo cute 

Must be a day for nephews to meet new cats..... Robert has met Sophie for the first time  Robert is 2 and Sophie has been told "No Sophie cat, that's Roberts car" when she sniffed his toy car :laugh:


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Awww! 

Nephews (and kittens) rock!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

This morning, after wiping the blood from my top lip that resulted from being 5 mins late with Tiny's breakfast, I put my necklace on and unwittingly dangled it in front of Simba's face, resulting in an accurate jab from a soft grey front paw. Simba is so docile and dozy, especially when the central heating's on, I think sometimes I forget he's a cat and treat him like an ornamental tea cosy. But he is a cat, and a String Cat at that. He had his wild, wide black-eyed zombiecat stare, his tail lashing furiously. "STRING.." I was impressed, and said out loud, "You're a cat, Simba. A cat!"

Then Tiny clumsily tried to muscle in on the action and spoilt the game, and long-suffering Simba went back to normal...


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I accidentally whacked Boo in the face earlier - took my coat off and flung my arm out didn't realise he was behind me 

Anyway he ran off and was all skittish and I thought oh no what have I done. Well I just saw on the sofa and he jumped up for a kiss for the second only time ever. Maybe he thought I was playing like he plays with his brother. Not planning on whacking him round the face again though any time soon.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Aww poor Boo!

My...husband...is...looking at cat runs....on the internet...

HAHAHAHA do you remember my husband?

Mr No.

No. You can't have a cat.
No. You can't have two cats.
No. No. No.

Hahaha... assimilation into our den of kitty inequity was so easy heheh :devil:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I couldn't believe he jumped up for a kiss as well as a cuddle. He must secretely like rough and tumble or maybe he was telling me that he forgives me 

He's such a lovely puss. But bless him so shy. he's called boo cos my dad only sees one of his eyes most of the time as he's always hid partially behind doors, furniture etc. 


Also Bobby my other boy's eye has finally cleared up now. I am so pleased. He hates having his eyes bathed. i think I'll keep it giving it a wipe for another week just in case though. 

hehe sounds like you have converted our husband to being under the paw.

I just bought mine an extra large dog crate so that when I'm having my central heating fixed I can have them safe if the floor boards are up and I'm out for a couple of hours. Well Ive thought of the possibilities with it. I think I could add a portable run that goes off and is obviously taller than the crate so on nice days they could have some garden time. I need to remodel my garden at some stage so i don't want to make a proper big run yet. They might hate it though. They absolutely hate going into the garden on harnesses they just miaw to come back in.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Aww yeah, that's a worry... my Bum literally held onto a tree yesterday when I'd got bored after 25 minutes of 'walking' him


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

My nephew has stayed for the weekend.... Here he is reading Sophie a story 

(Harry and Sabrina are still VERY wary of the small person, but Sophie is fearless  )


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

OH has planted some seeds and put them on the window sill.

Sophie has been jumping up on the window sill and licking the soil 

Strange kitten!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been spoiling the Spooktacular again 

I am expecting a Flying Frenzy with various attachments and a stinky catnip-valerian thingy-me-bob. Damn you, Purrs!! :incazzato:

And I've also ordered some NI for him to try :yesnod:

Looking forward to getting these orders


----------



## Fayne (Dec 11, 2012)

This is Dexter and that's "Big Red" the mouse being dunked in his water bowl. He has another toy (Bob the flying squirrel) that is also regularly dunked and then left for me to stand on in the hallway. >_< Does anyone else's cat do this?


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Today, I found out that Skip has been smuggling a small, square piece of bubble wrap from when we moved into our house a few months ago, I caught her laying on it under the dinner table! X


----------



## Matti (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it normal for female cats to like being smacked/vigorously patted on the back, right by their bum?

My brother's youngest cat, Babycat, loves it, and regularly exposes her back for a good old whack... [I don't mean we smack her hard of course, no cat abuse!] and if you stop, she gets annoyed and starts smacking her back against your leg! Strange girl....


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Skipperoo said:


> Today, I found out that Skip has been smuggling a small, square piece of bubble wrap from when we moved into our house a few months ago, I caught her laying on it under the dinner table! X


Awww! Tiny has a favourite cuddly mouse that fell off a toy and he likes to carry it around in his mouth. Sometimes he even takes it to bed with him


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Poor Max! The vet put him on gastro intestinal food to kick start his digestion into working properly...he's been on it since christmas and all systems go. We ran out of it a couple of days ago so he's been eating per uno adult which Sia has. I thought this would be ok till I got to the vets at the weekend to pick up some more. Poor thing had a sloppy poo yesterday and it got stuck to his very fluffy tail and subsequently to the carpet in the living room (I didn't realise for a while he'd done a sloppy one). I cleaned him up but I feel ever so bad for him! Obviously the "kick start" is longer than 2 months! 

EDITED - sucess...the vets has some in stock and are open late today! I also just bought an intelligent cat feeder off zooplus to make dinner time more challenging for him....not that I'm feeling guilty or anything! :s


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Awww! Tiny has a favourite cuddly mouse that fell off a toy and he likes to carry it around in his mouth. Sometimes he even takes it to bed with him


Skipper has a fluffy thing that is about 2 inches long that snapped off of a rod toy. She carries it around everywhere with her, chucks it about, calls for it, and sometimes I find her asleep with it underneath her or in her paws. We call it her baby  x


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Skipperoo said:


> Skipper has a fluffy thing that is about 2 inches long that snapped off of a rod toy. She carries it around everywhere with her, chucks it about, calls for it, and sometimes I find her asleep with it underneath her or in her paws. We call it her baby  x


AWWWW SO CUTE! Max has a teddy which he carries around with him. He was in the bedroom with me the other night ready to go to sleep (I was asleep at this point). The husband said that he came down stairs into the living room, picked up teddy which he'd left down there then went to go out of the living room door with him. He doesn't really understand the concept of doors so after a while he had to get my husband to open it for him, then he came back upstairs with teddy and went back to bed!

Here they are:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

My kitten is a nutter  (Video evidence)


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Two things:

First, our darling has decided that we really should be in bed like 1/2 hr ago! He keeps walking over one then the other, walking back and forth to the door, yelling and generally making it obvious that we're not where we should be lol OH starts 2 weeks holiday tomorrow so there'll be a few late nights as no work.

Secondly, Tullie has occasionally and sometimes by mutual consent been jumping into my arms while I'm standing. It is just too cute for words :001_wub:
Usually it's so I can lift him somewhere high, like a linen shelf. He indicates he wants down by waving a paw, so I go over and he walks onto my shoulder purring his thanks. Today however, he just jumped up for a hug - it was lovely :thumbsup:

And now, by popular request ... we are _going to bed!_


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> My kitten is a nutter  (Video evidence)


Rofl! 

I need to film Nim - he spent 10 minutes lying on his back ..._chasing his own foot_ last night :laugh:


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

Frank has gotten into the habit of jumping up onto the banister at the top of the stairs and meowing really loudly to get your attention. Once you go and see whats up with him he stops yelling and just looks at you as if to say 'Oh there you are! Look I'm on the banister!' and then jumps off and follows you downstairs!

Silly cat! 

But he has also started meowing and at your feet when you get in to let you know that he wants to have a cuddle :001_wub:

Walter also has a 'baby' which is a squeaky mouse toy. He loves to carry it around and has woken me up many mornings by playing with it on the bed in the very early hours, especially on work nights! :sosp:


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Everyone knows that cats are psychic, right? Well, there must be a ghost or a spider or something invisible to human eyes in the corner of the ceiling in my hallway, as Simba has taken to sitting on a box in the hall for hours, gazing at it and looking troubled. He even meowed at it yesterday, a proper meow, not a creak or an eek or a "Mineow!" or any of the other strange noises he usually makes in lieu of a true mew. He looked a bit self-conscious when I said, "Simba! Was that a PROPER MEOW?!"

Later on that evening, I heard a very strange noise from the hallway with an only too visible cause - Tiny had managed to open the hall cupboard and shut himself inside


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Everyone knows that cats are psychic, right? Well, there must be a ghost or a spider or something invisible to human eyes in the corner of the ceiling in my hallway, as Simba has taken to sitting on a box in the hall for hours, gazing at it and looking troubled. He even meowed at it yesterday, a proper meow, not a creak or an eek or a "Mineow!" or any of the other strange noises he usually makes in lieu of a true mew. He looked a bit self-conscious when I said, "Simba! Was that a PROPER MEOW?!"
> 
> Later on that evening, I heard a very strange noise from the hallway with an only too visible cause - Tiny had managed to open the hall cupboard and shut himself inside


Haha both of my two have been known to lock themselves in the bathroom and then meow loudly to be let out!

Last night I noticed that Frank stares at the light shade on the big light in bedroom and sometimes gets so worked up he tries to jump up for it...but obviously misses.


----------



## scooper163 (Jan 14, 2013)

ok are my cats weird or do other cats to this too?

everytime I go to clean the litter boxes Jasper sits on top of the box n bella sits in my lap n they both just watch till I finished cleaning lol what do they think I wont clean it properly and I supervising me lol


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sophie watches me too, and as soon as there is nice new litter in it, she has to have a pee straight away :rolleyes5:


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Skip's bubble wrap has officially made its way upstairs, unbeknownst to me or my partner! Xxx


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> Sophie watches me too, and as soon as there is nice new litter in it, she has to have a pee straight away :rolleyes5:


I do exactly the same thing when visiting my folks when my dad cleans the bathroom


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Aaaarghhhh!!

A couple of days ago, Rin figured out how to open the kitchen cupboard with our cakes/biscuits/snacks in it, and just now, she figured out how to open the front door!  

I've taken care of the cupboard by stuffing the contents into tupperware-style containers and the door by double-locking it, but I do wonder what she'll figure out next!! *Looks worriedly at the fridge/freezer*


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't want to start a thread, but need to get it out- Spooks is fur plucking, once again :nonod:

It's always in the same place- a small patch on his lower back- but he's plucked it bald now  I can't see how it can be stress, so I'm thinking it's habit but it's so annoying how it comes and goes!!

I will deflea him to see if that helps (worth a try!) and keep an eye on it :001_unsure:



In other news- I'm slowly weaning him off the dry food and that's going well  Hopefully, it'll help his coat, too...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Has he been checked for any allergies Jordan? My daughter's Border Collie chews at his back and makes it really sore sometimes  They found he is allergic to some foods but he often does it when he's looking for attention too 
Hope you can Spooks sorted


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Don't want to start a thread, but need to get it out- Spooks is fur plucking, once again :nonod:
> 
> It's always in the same place- a small patch on his lower back- but he's plucked it bald now  I can't see how it can be stress, so I'm thinking it's habit but it's so annoying how it comes and goes!!
> 
> ...


The fur-plucking sounds frustrating and bewildering - maybe that part of him is really irritable for some reason. Gratz on making progress getting him off the dry food!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Has he been checked for any allergies Jordan? My daughter's Border Collie chews at his back and makes it really sore sometimes  They found he is allergic to some foods but he often does it when he's looking for attention too
> Hope you can Spooks sorted


They've not tested him for allergies, actually but that's a thought. I did mention it when he had his check up and vaccs, and they said his skin looked fine underneath- no swelling, scaling, bleeding. He's been on hypo-allergenic food (JWB and Applaws), but I might try him on the sensitive skin Bozita, too...

I was told it's quite common in Siamese, and it could be habitual as he did it before he came to live with me  He seems to do it when he's very wired up, and recently it's become a nightly thing so perhaps it's boredom/ attention-seeking, too. I try and stimulate him as much as I can, and he's been having extra time out in the garden- I don't know what else to do (apart from getting him some company but that's not going to happen and may make it all worse anyway...)

So frustrating!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All was quiet in the Lambchop household and as I am going out tonight I thought I would take the opportunity to do my nails - no sooner had I started than young Pasha decided to take an interest  and has now settled on my lap. I can type with wet nails but I have a fear that they may be a little furry if I'm not careful


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Naughty spooks, plucking your gorgeous fur 

I really think its an attention seeking act Jordan. Milo goes behind the tv to 'spray' if I completely ignore him as soon as he ventures behind there, I've noticed he comes out much quicker!! If I watch him, he looks at me directly in the eye and does the 'spray' motion.

I think when it first happened, I went mad sniffing the floor like a blood hound 
And he wants that reaction again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

What a day I had today. 

I woke up at 3am to Cuddles snoring very loudly above my head on her pillows, she went quiet at 3:05am. Woke up again at 4:30am to Cuddles cleaning herself with heavy slurping noises as she licked her chest and belly, fell back asleep again and woke up to Cuddles back paw kicking me in the head because she stretch right out on her pillows above my head and as she kicked me in the head at 5:10am she must have woke up startled as she let off a meow and the curled up and went back to sleep. She woke me up again at 6am lying next to me purring and then slapping me around the face with her paw (looking all cute) because she wanted to be fed, I fed her and then she wouldn't let me go back to sleep because she wanted to play. I get up, get dressed and go into the lounge and make a coffee, Cuddles finishes her breakfast and then climbs up her cat tree into the hammock and goes to sleep :rolleyes5: (I have a digital clock in my bedroom , this is how I knew what time it was). Everytime I have tried to have a nap today Cuddles comes over and wakes me up. 

Sorry for the random rant


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> All was quiet in the Lambchop household and as I am going out tonight I thought I would take the opportunity to do my nails - no sooner had I started than young Pasha decided to take an interest  and has now settled on my lap. I can type with wet nails but I have a fear that they may be a little furry if I'm not careful


You might start a new fashion with furry nails!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Naughty spooks, plucking your gorgeous fur
> 
> I really think its an attention seeking act Jordan. Milo goes behind the tv to 'spray' if I completely ignore him as soon as he ventures behind there, I've noticed he comes out much quicker!! If I watch him, he looks at me directly in the eye and does the 'spray' motion.
> 
> ...


It probably is! I'll de-flea him (vet advised that last time- said it should ease any itching, even if there are no fleas) and see if that helps. Also, try him on more hypoallergenic food and if it's still an issue run him down to do some tests.

That'll be peace of mind then, and will likely confirm that he's being a big naughty baby. I wouldn't mind, but he's clung to me the whole time I'm in! How he could possibly need more attention, I don't know!

So much for cats being independent, aloof creatures....


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

cuddlesandme said:


> What a day I had today.
> 
> I woke up at 3am to Cuddles snoring very loudly above my head on her pillows, she went quiet at 3:05am. Woke up again at 4:30am to Cuddles cleaning herself with heavy slurping noises as she licked her chest and belly, fell back asleep again and woke up to Cuddles back paw kicking me in the head because she stretch right out on her pillows above my head and as she kicked me in the head me at 5:10am she must have woke up startled as she let off a meow and the curled up and went back to sleep. She woke me up again at 6am lying next to me purring and then slapping me around the face with her paw (looking all cute) because she wanted to be fed, I fed her and then she wouldn't let me go back to sleep because she wanted to play. I get up, get dressed and go into the lounge and make a coffee, Cuddles finishes her breakfast and then climbs up her cat tree into the hammock and goes to sleep :rolleyes5: (I have a digital clock in my bedroom , this is how I knew what time it was). Everytime I have tried to have a nap today Cuddles comes over and wakes me up.
> 
> Sorry for the random rant


I actually snorted with laughing reading that, sorry


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jimmy loves to save sneezes [i didnt read too far into the thread haha] for hoomin faces, honestly, he's fine and then he's on your chest, looking at you and purring and then SNEEZE!

Jenson, when he's happy, he farts...and then runs away leaving the smell behind.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Why do they find a new toy, that absolutely must be played with for hours, just when you want to go to bed?

The Munchkins had knocked my pen off the coffee table, which I needed to write my mums birthday card. Its a very low 'chest type' table so I needed a stick to get ot out - and out comes a hard plastic ball with a bell in the middle, and a feathery tail thingy attached to it.

This is now Cedars new best friend. Its not a very quiet toy, when you only have tile or wooden floors


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

On the subject of toys..... Why do they always find their own  Can't they be content with the lovely expensive toys their slaves bought them.

This morning I have seen Sophie play with..... A hair band, a wine cork, a piece of cardboard, a feathery mouse (Yay) and Harry


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

I think this might be the best thread on here....I love reading about all your cat's antics. 

To stop him eating so fast I bought max a maze type feeder. So now he has to put his paw in various compartments and push his (dried) food in to holes to get it out. Watching a cat eat has never been so entertaining! Sia doesn't need to use this as she is a lady and is calm and considered when food is put in front of her.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Miri said:


> Aaaarghhhh!!
> 
> A couple of days ago, Rin figured out how to open the kitchen cupboard with our cakes/biscuits/snacks in it, and just now, she figured out how to open the front door!
> 
> I've taken care of the cupboard by stuffing the contents into tupperware-style containers and the door by double-locking it, but I do wonder what she'll figure out next!! *Looks worriedly at the fridge/freezer*


We've had a child lock on our freezer ever since we first brought Jumpy home - he sits on top of it and could easily push the door open otherwise! The lock works really well though! Hope you remember to keep the front door locked at all times...!! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Toys....


So all small/smallish cat toys are kept in a small basket in the play area, to keep things tidy and not toys strewn everywhere, the play areas big enough! haha

So yeah, basket of toys, which jimmy knows, he see's them all and watches us chuck them into the basket or take them out. At night we leave a toy or two out for him to play with....but this isnt good enough for jimmy now, who now loves nothing better then to pull EVERY toy out of the basket, not that he plays with them, just cos he can!


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Do people leave all cat toys out, or just a few at a time?


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

negative creep said:


> Do people leave all cat toys out, or just a few at a time?


I tend to leave mine out - then she can play with them at her will 

Even the interactive toys, I sometimes hear Skipper playing with her mouse-on-a-rod on her own which is quite sweet really :001_wub: of course then that is just an amazing excuse to go and play with cat for an hour and give her snuggles for another half an hour  x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spooks has some pipecleaners dotted around- he loves them! I tend to just fling one at him every now and again and he can't resist having a good old crazy time 

Also has his little feathery fish toy out all the time, which he likes to fling up and down the stairs.

His dangly toys come out at random times of day to keep him stimulated and his pongy valerian-catnip knot toy is a limited toy, too. Sounds stupid but I don't want to overdose him :lol: Also, it stinks the house out :scared:


ETA- Don't I sound stingy?  He's not hugely into toys though, to be honest. I try and mix it up a bit every now and again and get him new things but nothing is quite as exciting as pipe cleaners, apparently :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I leave a few toys out and rotate so they don't get bored  any dangly toys, fishing rod types with string/elastic I put in the cupboard when we've finished playing for saftey reasons


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oakley has a box of toys in the front room & a box in the conservatory  he very often will find a toy from the box, bring it upstairs normally about 3am and want to play.:thumbdown: 
The best one was when we forgot to put a long fleecy type dangly with a feather on a stick away and we were woken by him dragging it up the stairs by the feather & bringing it into the bedroom at 4am the noise it made as the stick bounced upstairs made me think that we had a burglar.:lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I leave a basket full of toys like kickers and balls etc out all of the time. Danglers, fishing rods and wands only come out when I am here to play with them. They also have a crinkly tunnel and the Catit tracks available all the time. They seem to have their favourites in the basket though and most of the toys are ignored


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Sometimes when Simba and Tiny yawn, I put my finger in their cavernous mouths and then pull it out again quick before their jaws close on my finger. It's a good test of my reflexes and of their capacity for surprise when it goes a bit wrong.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Sometimes when Simba and Tiny yawn, I put my finger in their cavernous mouths and then pull it out again quick before their jaws close on my finger. It's a good test of my reflexes and of their capacity for surprise when it goes a bit wrong.


:lol: This is brilliant!!!! 

I do the 'ticking tummy tickle'- you just don't know when he's going to attack


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> :lol: This is brilliant!!!!
> 
> I do the 'ticking tummy tickle'- you just don't know when he's going to attack


Oooh yeah! I call that one the Buckaroo Tiny Twist. Got a rather painful scratch on my finger from teasing Smalk (short for Small Cat, chancer cat who visits my friend) and getting into a tug o'war with a Kickaroo.


----------



## Fayne (Dec 11, 2012)

Dexter has toys all over the flat. I put them away, but then end up throwing them round for him. He's an indoor only kitty, so I always end up buying him loads of toys. Going away to my folks for Christmas I took a bunch of them with us, it was like taking a toddler to their grandparents with the amount of stuff we took down.

I was going to put this up on Valentine's, but forgot. Dex has a heart on his shoulder when he sits down ^_^


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Fayne said:


> Dexter has toys all over the flat. I put them away, but then end up throwing them round for him. He's an indoor only kitty, so I always end up buying him loads of toys. Going away to my folks for Christmas I took a bunch of them with us, it was like taking a toddler to their grandparents with the amount of stuff we took down.
> 
> I was going to put this up on Valentine's, but forgot. Dex has a heart on his shoulder when he sits down ^_^


Dexter is gorgeous, what a wonderful Valentine's cat. Is he tabby and white?


----------



## Fayne (Dec 11, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Dexter is gorgeous, what a wonderful Valentine's cat. Is he tabby and white?


Yup! I never thought I'd get a tabby and white cat. Was fully expecting to get a black one. But then I saw his face and fell in love. Seriously, how could I not love this face?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I also have a tabby and white boy 

Dexter is quite beautiful and I love his Valentines heart :thumbsup:


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

ok I need to vent!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

We live on an estate - nice area but there are still lots of cars. Max is crazy and darts about so there is no way I'm letting him out side. To add to that the neighbours cat was shot a while ago...he's ok but still. ANYWAY - this same neighbours keeps commenting that I'm being cruel not letting Max go outside when he obviously wants to! Erm YOUR CAT WAS SHOT ROUND HERE! She keeps going on!!! Surely it's my decision that I want to ensure the safety of my cats (unless something happens in the house). 

When we move (we're in the process of buying our first house) we'll have a big (ish) back garden....big enough for a cat run which is going to be the first thing we make. I feel awful that I don't let Max out. He was a stray so loved the outd doors before he came to us. It's just not safe though. Which is why I'm going to make him and Sia a safe enclosure to play in. I know it's tiny compared to the territory he would normally have.

Annnnnnnnnndddd relax! PHEW!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't believe that anyone who's cat was shot would question your decision :scared:

I let my older 2 cats out, its a calculated risk, but if something that hideous happened, they'd never go out again :scared:

Hope your house move goes well


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> I can't believe that anyone who's cat was shot would question your decision :scared:
> 
> I let my older 2 cats out, its a calculated risk, but if something that hideous happened, they'd never go out again :scared:
> 
> Hope your house move goes well


I KNOW!!!! She says that it was a one off and happend ages ago!!!!

When I lived on farms the cats would go out then. This is before Max. Sia isn't an out door cat - and by that I mean I'd let her out and she'd just sit in the grass just outside and rarely veture out. She's very calm and considered - not like the mental one! 

Thanks - the seller's solicitor is dragging his feet so we're playing the annoying waiting game!!!

xx


----------



## anjo19 (Nov 17, 2012)

SHOT?? As in Gun? Sheesh - get into that new house of yours! 

Hope it all goes well!

PS - did her cat survive??


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

anjo19 said:


> SHOT?? As in Gun? Sheesh - get into that new house of yours!
> 
> Hope it all goes well!
> 
> PS - did her cat survive??


Hey - yes an air riffle. He's totally fine - you'd never know anything had happened to him. It happened before we moved in. We're supposed to live in a nice area of Sheffield so I'm surprised this happened, but just goes to show you never know!

On an aside - I think Max is gay - he doesn't bother with Sia or next doors girl cat, but he ALWAYS mounts the boy cat!!!!


----------



## anjo19 (Nov 17, 2012)

A colleague's cat came home one night and was very poorly. The vet seemed to think that it had been kicked. It's scary that traffic isn't the only danger when they go out. 

Ha ha - Love it. Max has gay tendencies! ....unless the other boy cat is 'confused' and is giving off mixed gender vibes so Max thinks he's a girl?!? The mind boggles!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> Hey - yes an air riffle. He's totally fine - you'd never know anything had happened to him. It happened before we moved in. We're supposed to live in a nice area of Sheffield so I'm surprised this happened, but just goes to show you never know!
> 
> On an aside - I think Max is gay - he doesn't bother with Sia or next doors girl cat, but he ALWAYS mounts the boy cat!!!!


I wonder this about Spooks, too! Never seen him with a cat, but he is very very camp! :lol:



anjo19 said:


> A colleague's cat came home one night and was very poorly. The vet seemed to think that it had been kicked. It's scary that traffic isn't the only danger when they go out.
> 
> Ha ha - Love it. Max has gay tendencies! ....unless the other boy cat is 'confused' and is giving off mixed gender vibes so Max thinks he's a girl?!? The mind boggles!!


That's awful!!  I hope the cat recovers soon! In my area, there is no way I'd let a cat out to roam now. Molly used to, but was very street-wise and would have been very unhappy as a house cat.

Spooks can only be out with supervision. He's so distinctive that I know he'd be targeted by theives and also cruel idiots


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charlie was an outdoor cat before she came to me, and there's no way she'd be happy as an indoor only. I had to keep her in for a week late last year when she mysteriously went off her food, and she absolutely hated it. Thankfully I'm in a relatively quiet area, and she seems to stick to gardens and stay off roads.

My gripe of the day is that after spending money on a nice new collar for her Christmas, guess what she came home without on Saturday afternoon?  First time I go with safety release over elastic, and it goes bye-bye within two months! I did come home from work once to find she'd somehow managed to remove it (before I started to only put it on her when she went out) and it was lying on the bed (so obviously hadn't caught on anything), which I suppose should have told me something, but still... Means I have to get a new ID tag cut as well, and they aren't cheap.

On the plus side, my first Purrs order has arrived - one Flying Frenzy, a three pack of feather refills, a Bergan flashing ball and a Ultra herb mix knotted toy. Tonight is going to be fun!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My baby wimp Manny has suddenly become scared of the flying frenzy, so while Molly is playing with that I also have to have the laser pen out as Manny goes crazy for it ........... it's mayhem in this house


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> ok I need to vent!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> We live on an estate - nice area but there are still lots of cars. Max is crazy and darts about so there is no way I'm letting him out side. To add to that the neighbours cat was shot a while ago...he's ok but still. ANYWAY - this same neighbours keeps commenting that I'm being cruel not letting Max go outside when he obviously wants to! Erm YOUR CAT WAS SHOT ROUND HERE! She keeps going on!!! Surely it's my decision that I want to ensure the safety of my cats (unless something happens in the house).


I really, really do not understand your neighbour. What sort of person thinks it's ok to put a cat at risk of being shot at?


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Fayne said:


> Dexter has toys all over the flat. I put them away, but then end up throwing them round for him. He's an indoor only kitty, so I always end up buying him loads of toys. Going away to my folks for Christmas I took a bunch of them with us, it was like taking a toddler to their grandparents with the amount of stuff we took down.


So does Tullie  Can totally relate to this as so is ours. We're off up to Edinburgh again next week and as usual we will be carrying more cat stuff for one cat than for the two humans


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Eugh! 

Ezri is nuts and into everything right now! I thought her getting spayed would calm her down but it's turned her into a jumping nightmare!

Tonight I went to open the fridge and get dinner out, and she *jumps* into the flamin' fridge!!! WHO DOES THAT?! (We have a fridge freezer and she's only ever jumped to the top of it before.... not entirely sure how she does that either!)


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

milo will not eat his chicken wing in the kitchen... 

He Keeps jumpin up next to me on the sofa, like a dog does with a bone!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

ljs85 said:


> Eugh!
> 
> Ezri is nuts and into everything right now! I thought her getting spayed would calm her down but it's turned her into a jumping nightmare!
> 
> Tonight I went to open the fridge and get dinner out, and she *jumps* into the flamin' fridge!!! WHO DOES THAT?! (We have a fridge freezer and she's only ever jumped to the top of it before.... not entirely sure how she does that either!)


Sophie does it too 

In fact, I think she's on speed or something today She's hurtling between the living room and the dining room at break neck speed letting out a loud mieow as she reaches her destination :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spooks' Flying Frenzy has been a great buy! He loves the feather, and enjoys 'killing' the sheepie but the shiny ball? Oh no! It's TERRIFYING!!

At first, I attached the shiny ball and was swinging it around upstairs- he was pouncing then running away but I thought nothing of it. Just playing. But next time I got it out, he took one look, shouted 'Meow Wow!!' and darted off : Tried one more time, just to check, and he ran and hid. 

Silly sod!


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Miri said:


> I really, really do not understand your neighbour. What sort of person thinks it's ok to put a cat at risk of being shot at?


Tell me about it! And she calls ME cruel! I live near a student area and the kids drive at stupid speeds round the roads. It scares the life out of me when I see a cat running to get across the road in front of a car. There is a beautiful spotty cat that lives across the road that ran out in front of a car the other day - it made it, but my goodness it was close! I'm happy to spend as much time as Max needs playing with him to wear him out - better than letting him out round here.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> Tell me about it! And she calls ME cruel! I live near a student area and the kids drive at stupid speeds round the roads. It scares the life out of me when I see a cat running to get across the road in front of a car. There is a beautiful spotty cat that lives across the road that ran out in front of a car the other day - it made it, but my goodness it was close! I'm happy to spend as much time as Max needs playing with him to wear him out - better than letting him out round here.


It will always be one of those debates that evokes strong feelings and opinions.

This time last year (before joining PF) I would probably have thought it cruel, too. I didn't understand, as I'd never heard of indoor cats before. Honestly!

Now, I am the proud owner of an indoor cat and wouldn't have it any other way. If I lived in a nice area, maybe he could go out but I don't. It's a high crime area, and I have seen people throw things at cats before. They don't give a flying frenzy (like that link? :lol!

As long as you and Max are happy, it doesn't matter what others think. People will always comment, but they've generally not looked into it anyway...


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> It will always be one of those debates that evokes strong feelings and opinions.
> 
> This time last year (before joining PF) I would probably have thought it cruel, too. I didn't understand, as I'd never heard of indoor cats before. Honestly!
> 
> ...


Before we moved here all my cats had been allowed outside, but we'd always lived in the coutryside on acres of land surrounded by fields....with one exception...and that cat got run over - he lived but maybe that's why I'm so nervous.

The important thing is definitely a cats happiness :thumbsup:


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh and the one exception was when I lived in Salford actually - I've just seen your location!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

My random cat thing.... thanks to you lot not only do I have my heart set on getting a siamese at some stage in the future; OH has his set on a coonie! Think we're going to be overrun with cats when we move!

Oooh, and is anyone going to the London pet show? We're hoping to go on the sat to meet all the ped cats breeds amongst other things.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

London Pet show? When? Where?

Doubt I'll be able to make the trip from South Wales though.

Sophie had me in absolute stitches this morning, she is just such a crazy little personality. She was play fighting with Harry and managed to pin him to the bed, despite him being 4 times her size :lol: In fairness to Harry, he adores the crazy little kitten, and loves having a playmate, but he did look rather shocked when he struggled to move. 

He did get revenge by pining her down only 5 mins later


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

11th and 12th of May...
London Pet Show 2013

Especially looking forward to meeting sphynx and american curls - 2 breeds that fascinate me but I've never met in person.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm off to the vets with Bum for a check up, sneaky git has some poop clinkers he won't let me get off


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Midnight13 said:


> I'm off to the vets with Bum for a check up, sneaky git has some poop clinkers he won't let me get off


HA NICE! Is he fluffy??

Good luck - hope they sort him (and his poop) out.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> HA NICE! Is he fluffy??
> 
> Good luck - hope they sort him (and his poop) out.


He's a British (exceedingly)Longhair  he has shaved and curly pantaloons now


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Colette said:


> My random cat thing.... thanks to you lot not only do I have my heart set on getting a siamese at some stage in the future; OH has his set on a coonie! Think we're going to be overrun with cats when we move!
> 
> Oooh, and is anyone going to the London pet show? We're hoping to go on the sat to meet all the ped cats breeds amongst other things.


Another Meezer slave in the making!

We will take over the world. We will! Mwah ha ha ha!!

Everyone needs to be owned by a Siamese at some point. It should be a law


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I won a prize  I can't even remember entering but I had phone call the other day to say I had won a prize in a Petplan Breeders' competition :thumbsup:
And here it is:









The girls seem to like it :thumbsup:


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Posh! 


Cx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooh Lyn that is posh!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

very smart isn't it :thumbsup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oooo I like that Lynn :thumbsup: it's very nice


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I won a prize  I can't even remember entering but I had phone call the other day to say I had won a prize in a Petplan Breeders' competition :thumbsup:
> And here it is:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I like them!! Very posh!


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Very snazzy indeed Lynn!  love them! Well down for winning! Xxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wit Woo, Lynn! That's a bit fancy, in't it? 

Well done for winning! Confirmation of the fab breeder that you are :thumbsup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Curiosity is killing me. What did you win!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I've recently discovered that Tiny miaows every time you stroke him just in front of his tail. With that in mind, I'm putting together a repertoire of jazz standards to sing with him while I cook my dinner in the evenings.

The way you wear your hat... (Miaow!)

The way you sip your tea... (Miaow!)

The memory of all that... (Miaow!)

No, no! They can't take that away from me! (Miaow!)

I don't think Tiny enjoys it as much as I do


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> very smart isn't it :thumbsup:


Nothing but the best for Lady Mai Tai!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Curiosity is killing me. What did you win!


Seconded - in my case work computer is blocking the photos! Can someone describe the prize for us? Pweeeze?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

It's a very posh double feeding dish.

The feeding bowls are square and made of porcelein and by the looks of it, they lift out of their 'base', which is black and almost table-like.

Don't know if that describes it very well!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo, you're right! It does sound posh!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

Cuddles has just spent the last 3 hours pining for more NI Chicken & Lamb raw cat food after eating the whole of her daily allowance throughout the day. She has just given up and gone and sat in the window. Bless her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Ooooo, you're right! It does sound posh!


So posh it wouldn't look out of place on the dining table with dips in it :thumbup1: The base is black wood and has two removable, square ceramic dishes set in it - rather oriental looking I think. It's a perfect height to stop them from dragging food out to eat it too


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

We have been watching the cycling on telly (it's the World track cycling championships at the moment)........ Sophie is OBSESSED with it!!! I have NEVER seen a cat watch a TV so incredibly intently :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> We have been watching the cycling on telly (it's the World track cycling championships at the moment)........ Sophie is OBSESSED with it!!! I have NEVER seen a cat watch a TV so incredibly intently :lol:


I can just picture that! "Oooh, mouse size humans going round and round a track - meals on wheels!"


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, I've realised I'm nuts 

Firstly, had a call from pet plan today trying to sell me insurance for Sophie, they asked if they were speaking to Sophie's owner and I replied "Yes, I'm Sophies Mum" 

Secondly, took a half day to rest my shoulder, so decided to have a lie down. Harry was in bed, and I asked him "Would you mind if Mammy got into bed with you sweetheart" I then realised I was mad.... It's MY bed :lol:


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

McNulty is snoring :lol:

First time I've noticed this. Too cute.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I have had some studying for my work to do today, so books have been sprawled about the floor around me. And, even though there is nothing underneath, Skipper has decided to launch herself from afar to shove her paws underneath said books and bits of paper, patting her paws all-ways to find this mysteriously invisible whatever it is she is trying to get, funny girl  xxx


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

I have just found a big bit of dried poo in Max's toy box!!!!!!!!!!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> I have just found a big bit of dried poo in Max's toy box!!!!!!!!!!!!!:001_huh:


Lol! Nice present  xxx


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Skipperoo said:


> Lol! Nice present  xxx


Ha yes indeed - the OH is in shock haha!

I love your signature by the way!


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> Ha yes indeed - the OH is in shock haha!
> 
> I love your signature by the way!


Haha, I bet you were the on the clean it up then?  lol! Which part of my signature did you like  xx


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Skipperoo said:


> Haha, I bet you were the on the clean it up then?  lol! Which part of my signature did you like  xx


Of course it was....in fact cleaning all the toilets, both human and feline, are my job for some reason...! :glare:

I love the statement "Everything will be alright in the end; if it is not alright, then it is not the end."

The bit about your kitty is so sad :crying:


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> Of course it was....in fact cleaning all the toilets, both human and feline, are my job for some reason...! :glare:
> 
> I love the statement "Everything will be alright in the end; if it is not alright, then it is not the end."
> 
> The bit about your kitty is so sad :crying:


Funny that, cleaning is my job too!

I know, my poor little baby girl Tink, I miss her so much every day 

The quote actually comes from one of my fave movies - I have just kept it with me and I try to think about it when things get rough, and it helps  xxx


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Skipperoo said:


> Funny that, cleaning is my job too!
> 
> I know, my poor little baby girl Tink, I miss her so much every day
> 
> The quote actually comes from one of my fave movies - I have just kept it with me and I try to think about it when things get rough, and it helps  xxx


She looks like such a cutie xxxxx


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Aarrrrgggghhhhhh!

Max just left the living room to do goodness knows what. In his absence Sia, after much thought, JUMPED ON MY LAP!!! And pushed her head in my hand. Even before Max' s arrival this was extremely rare. It took all my self control not to jump up with joy...
We had a few precious moments of scratchy face, then bloody Max came bounding in and chased her off in a haze of hissing and growling! I know he only wants to play....but my poor girl! :cryin:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If he's chasing her off hissing and growling, he does not want to play!


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> If he's chasing her off hissing and growling, he does not want to play!


oh no he's not hissing - he's doing that prrrruuuuuuuuppppp noise...she's the one hissing!


----------



## Matti (Jan 28, 2013)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> I have just found a big bit of dried poo in Max's toy box!!!!!!!!!!!!!:001_huh:


I sympathise- my brother recently moved house and had to put his old flat up for sale. He's not lived there since he got together with his now wife, but prior to that, him and his ex gf and his two cats lived there....

Anyway, said flat was disgusting, having not been inhabited for 18 months. so my dad set about cleaning it- and found dried poo stuck to the floor under the sofa, and behind the cabinets... literally everywhere!!

There was even a piece of seaside rock, still in it's wrapper, stuck to the floor with poo!!


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

After seeing it mentioned on here I decided to order a Flying Frenzy. Suffice to say he went absolutely crazy for it, pretty much trying to get at it before I even opened the pack. Only thing is he's already trying to get in the cupboard where it's kept!


It's rather hard to describe a sound, but would you be concerned if your cat lets out a mournful sounding yowl? It starts as a normal "me-" then drops a lot deeper for a drawn out "awwwww". I've only heard it a few times up to now but he started doing it today after looking out the window. He's a noisy so and so anyway, so am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

negative creep said:


> After seeing it mentioned on here I decided to order a Flying Frenzy. Suffice to say he went absolutely crazy for it, pretty much trying to get at it before I even opened the pack. Only thing is he's already trying to get in the cupboard where it's kept!
> 
> It's rather hard to describe a sound, but would you be concerned if your cat lets out a mournful sounding yowl? It starts as a normal "me-" then drops a lot deeper for a drawn out "awwwww". I've only heard it a few times up to now but he started doing it today after looking out the window. He's a noisy so and so anyway, so am I just being paranoid?


Is there another cat outside, or maybe some birds? Molly makes a funny noise if she sees something interesting, or rather something she wants to get, when she looks out of the window!  She also does it when the Tesco man comes to the door!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Is there another cat outside, or maybe some birds? Molly makes a funny noise if she sees something interesting, or rather something she wants to get, when she looks out of the window!  She also does it when the Tesco man comes to the door!


Agree - sounds like my Charlie-girl when she spies another cat in the garden. She's quite brave from behind a glass door!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sophie has had her 2nd jab today..... Vet told me "She's perfect. Whatever you are doing, keep doing it" :thumbup:

They were delighted with her weight gain 

She's now 1850g and 15 weeks. When she arrived 5 weeks ago she was 850g so she's put on a kilo :thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Little pudding! That's brilliant news! Raw is ace!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Haven't posted pics in ages so this is my "they all love eachother really" post...
Bob and Jones sharing some brotherly love; Dru and Bob (aka Romeo and Juliet - theirs is true love; she even tried to wash him in her lampshade) and most shocking of all Jones and Dru.


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Awwww very sweet! They seem to love their cat sensory toy too 

Ok random cat comment....what is with all the lose skin round Max's legs! He's a big boy as it is for a moggy, does this mean he should be even bigger, or is going to get bigger?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A cat's skin is pretty much a bag, held solidly in place only at paws, tail and head. Otherwise it' stoo big for them which is why they can move so easily. The skin you see is just excess, or even a primordial pouch if it hangs down from his tummy. It's all perfectly normal!


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> A cat's skin is pretty much a bag, held solidly in place only at paws, tail and head. Otherwise it' stoo big for them which is why they can move so easily. The skin you see is just excess, or even a primordial pouch if it hangs down from his tummy. It's all perfectly normal!


Thanks for this. It's around and under his shoulders.

I guess that just goes to show how podgy Sia is as she's solid as a rock. She's on a diet though.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> A cat's skin is pretty much a bag, held solidly in place only at paws, tail and head. Otherwise it' stoo big for them which is why they can move so easily. The skin you see is just excess, or even a primordial pouch if it hangs down from his tummy. It's all perfectly normal!


This also helps explain why it's so darn hard to grab a one handed hold of a cat that doesn't WANT to be grabbed - it's like trying to get a grip on greased silk, even at the scruff...

I'm sure they only do it to us when they know we're being watched, too!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I think my three babies love each other


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I was organising the food shelves and I've found a lost tetrapack of Bozita Paté reindeer! Oh, the look in Ari's face! She remembered! 
So sad it's the very last one


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Few more random thoughts come to mind about my two...


Cas & Nora are a couple, they're in love but both of them are our children... Messed up? Lol
Cas never meows, but when he runs around he makes noises like a toddler trying to be an airplane.
Nora's fur isn't your typical short-hair domestic cat's hair, it's dense and long-ish all over but along her spine it's really long and when she fluffs her fur up she looks like a spinosaurus.
Cas has the quirkiest personality and loves photobombing pictures of Nora.
Me and the OH feel like the cats mimic our personalities and our relationship, Nora is like me and Cas is like him, their relationship works in the same way; it's so weird


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'm working at home today as my car is in for MOT and service, which means Charlie-girl is getting the opportunity to be let out and in all day (no cat flap) - which she loves!

So I'm pouring another cup of coffee after doing a few important work jobs, when I think I hear her meowing outside, but I can't see her at the back door (which is full length glass). A minute later, I hear her again, but this time it's her territorial challenge, and it's being argued with! Opening the back door as the yowls and hissing increased, I couldn't see her - then realised the sounds were coming from under the cover of my patio set, which is one of her favourite snoozing spots, literally only a yard from the back door!

Charlie heard the door open and took the opportunity to retreat inside, leaving me to sort out her challenger. And who should slink out the back but the fluffy black and white tom I've chased off before, often at this time of year? Gave him a few vicious hisses and he bolted to the bottom of the garden, but showed no intent of leaving the fence - and he was obviously waiting for Charlie to come back out.

So, what's a mum to do? Well, let's just say I hope none of the neighbours saw me charge him full tilt, hissing like a cobra, him running like a wimp...  

Mess with MY girl? Not on MY watch, pussy!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, but I'm howling with laughter at that image!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Mess with MY girl? Not on MY watch, pussy!


:scared::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm feeling really down at the moment. I don't want to start a 'woe is me' kind of thread, but need to get it out of my system 

Spooks has been at the vets today with a spot of Conjunctivitis. While there, they weighed him and he's lost nearly half a kilo since I got him. He's now just 3.35, compared to 3.7 in October. 

Of course, he went on hunger strike for a week before Christmas, but I would have liked for him to put the weight back on by now. Instead, it's dropped 

He's also been fur plucking again, which me and the vet both think is Anxiety related (he does it when I leave him upstairs, without 'consulting' him  ), so will be trying Feliway for that.

I just feel like such a rubbish slave at the moment. I'm worried that he's unhappy, as his stress-related issues don't seem to be improving :crying:

I don't know what else to do :crying:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh Jordan.... I know you are doing everything you can for the lovely Spooks ((hugs))

The one thing I would say is try and relax a bit, he may be picking up on your anxiety. 

From what I understand, once a Siamese bonds they are very perceptive to their persons emotions. 

Have you tried Zykliene?


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

JordanRose I don't have any advice that I can offer, but I wanted to say you are not a rubbish slave everyone can see how much you love Spooks. He will always probably have some anxieties because of his start in life just like our Chilli. I feel that for cats in rescue it has to be very stressful and I wonder if they ever forget. 
We were worried about Chilli because over the course of the last year she has lost at least one and a half kilos in weight she has been tested and all came back clear and vet didn't seem too concerned. 
It is always in the back of our mind is she happy especially now that we have brought another cat into the house, but she is much more alert and active, but considering that Oakley is now 6.2kg  she looks tiny next to him.
I think that we can apply for the title of bad slaves anyway. 
The cats are shut into the main part of the house during the day because of layout of house and today we forgot to leave the litter tray for them, but they are now being spoilt because we have no accidents to clean up so it could have been worse.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'm feeling really down at the moment. I don't want to start a 'woe is me' kind of thread, but need to get it out of my system
> 
> Spooks has been at the vets today with a spot of Conjunctivitis. While there, they weighed him and he's lost nearly half a kilo since I got him. He's now just 3.35, compared to 3.7 in October.
> 
> ...


Please don't feel badly about this JR, Spooks is a very lucky cat but with severe anxiety issues - he was rescued by you and has been cared for brilliantly. I can only imagine how much worse things would have been if Spooks hadn't been lucky enough to find you. Big hugs, you and Spooks are the best possible partnership - this is just a bump in the road


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Please don't feel badly about this JR, Spooks is a very lucky cat but with severe anxiety issues - he was rescued by you and has been cared for brilliantly. I can only imagine how much worse things would have been if Spooks hadn't been lucky enough to find you. Big hugs, you and Spooks are the best possible partnership - this is just a bump in the road


Thank you so much for your lovely words! They made me smile  x



Chillicat said:


> JordanRose I don't have any advice that I can offer, but I wanted to say you are not a rubbish slave everyone can see how much you love Spooks. He will always probably have some anxieties because of his start in life just like our Chilli. I feel that for cats in rescue it has to be very stressful and I wonder if they ever forget.
> We were worried about Chilli because over the course of the last year she has lost at least one and a half kilos in weight she has been tested and all came back clear and vet didn't seem too concerned.
> It is always in the back of our mind is she happy especially now that we have brought another cat into the house, but she is much more alert and active, but considering that Oakley is now 6.2kg  she looks tiny next to him.
> I think that we can apply for the title of bad slaves anyway.
> The cats are shut into the main part of the house during the day because of layout of house and today we forgot to leave the litter tray for them, but they are now being spoilt because we have no accidents to clean up so it could have been worse.


I think it's true about them never forgetting. I have a feeling Spooks will always have some behavioural issues, it's just about managing them really.

I wonder everyday if a companion would help him- it would be nice to see him frolicking with a friend, like Chilli. It's just so risky, given his background, and how emotionally fragile he is already 

Glad there were no accidents to clean today, too! Everybody makes mistakes, that doesn't qualify you for a bad slave title :nono:



Space Chick said:


> Oh Jordan.... I know you are doing everything you can for the lovely Spooks ((hugs))
> 
> The one thing I would say is try and relax a bit, he may be picking up on your anxiety.
> 
> ...


I hadn't thought about that. I guess he could be picking up on it- he's very attuned to how I'm feeling.

^^^
As I was typing that, I had to go and stop him fur plucking again  I'm now trying to type with one hand, and play with the Flying Frenzy with the other  It's all about distraction, I think.

And regarding the Zylkene, I was given a sheet today about different stress reduction products. There's Feliway, Zylkene and Kalm Aid. I'm edging towards Kalm Aid at the moment, as apparently it can help them with their confidence and self esteem too


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

As I've put a downer on the thread (sorry!  ), I thought it'd be only right to add in something more light-hearted.

Remember me saying about Spooks and sneezing? Well, here's a little video to demonstrate his silliness! (Taken last night, so he's not lost his character, as you can see!)

[youtube_browser]EuRsmaPCJaY[/youtube_browser]

Thanks again for your comforting words ((GROUP HUG))


----------



## Fayne (Dec 11, 2012)

Spooks is so cute! 

In other news. Can't move, there's a Dexter asleep up against my leg and I don't want to disturb him!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I can only type one-handed at the mo because Aelfred is asleep on my other arm. Must be that time of day


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> As I've put a downer on the thread (sorry!  ), I thought it'd be only right to add in something more light-hearted.
> 
> Remember me saying about Spooks and sneezing? Well, here's a little video to demonstrate his silliness! (Taken last night, so he's not lost his character, as you can see!)
> 
> ...


Haha!!! Luci used to do that when my sister coughed.. Any one else but my sister? :hand:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've just bought a new rug for the living room and Manny is scared to walk on it  I watched him today walking right round the edge and jumping over the bit he couldn't get round :lol:

He is such a wimp


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Was just sitting on the computer when Curtis jumped up my back and perched happily across my shoulders. He's never done that before, and stayed there for quite some time. Surprisingly comfy!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my God! This morning, the whole house was woken up by a blood-curdling howl from downstairs. Spooks was screeching and yowling- me and my Mum ran downstairs in a panic, thinking he'd hurt himself.

Want to know what happened?



There was a cat sat on the fence. The cheek of it!!


Bloomin' Meezers


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Oh, Spooks!  "MUM! Get that cat away! AWAY!"

Simba is now called Incense Cat because he's started sitting on my incense box. (Tiny is Incensed Cat when I take too long to get up in the morning, but that's another story) Simba was getting settled on my lap the other day and suddenly he turned round and put his bum right in my face. I instinctively took a breath in and turned my face away, but not before accidentally getting a good whiff of nag champa from his charcoal grey trousers. Since I've taken the T-shirt he was sitting on away from the box, he's gradually been sinking deeper and deeper into it. Now when he sits on it, you can only see the tips of his ears and when I kissed him goodbye this morning, his head smelt of incense. Hippy cat!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Hippy cats are the best kind of cats 



JordanRose said:


> Oh my God! This morning, the whole house was woken up by a blood-curdling howl from downstairs. Spooks was screeching and yowling- me and my Mum ran downstairs in a panic, thinking he'd hurt himself.
> 
> Want to know what happened?
> 
> ...


The cat's just been back! Spooks just ignored this time 

Gorgeous fluffy tabby- here's a pic:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Hippy cats are the best kind of cats
> 
> The cat's just been back! Spooks just ignored this time
> 
> Gorgeous fluffy tabby- here's a pic:


Is that the cat that got nearly tangled up in your cat proofing a few months back?

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Is that the cat that got nearly tangled up in your cat proofing a few months back?
> 
> Gorgeous!!!


No, this is a new one that I've only seen the past week or so.

There's a tortie that likes to say hello, too, and next door's kitten once escaped- Spooks wasn't happy about her at all! (They've since moved out, though. I miss seeing little Ruby's face :001_wub: )


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It justed started hailing here - the boys were outside. Within seconds they were all at the window shouting to get in. They don't bother with rain and snow - I guess hail stings?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Judging by the smell outside today, I think our visitor is a Tom- possibly unneutered, so maybe a stray (or an unknowing owner...).

Neuters can spray, can't they? But does it smell the same?

Our back yard pongs now, that's all I know!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't see how it can smell the same - I'd back unneutered


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Can't see how it can smell the same - I'd back unneutered


That's my thoughts, too  Will keep an eye out and see if I see him dangling around any houses- if I can pinpoint an owner, I'll go round and talk to them about neutering.

He could be a stray, but looks pretty healthy and well looked after. No collar as far as I saw...

There's so much education to do! :nonod:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

We've had Sophie now for 7 weeks, she's now 17 weeks old, we had her at 10 weeks.... She had been at the RSPCA for 3 weeks before I adopted her, so we are now her longest home 

However, when we took Sophie on, whilst I paid an adoption fee at the time, I made the agreement with the rescue that it was a 2 week trial initially to see how she would get on with Harry and Sabrina.

They said they'd arrange a home visit after 2 weeks to see how she was getting on.

As it happens she is (mostly) getting on famously with the big guys.... Ok sometimes Harry gets a bit fed up with her enthusiastic play, and sometimes Sabrina will out her in her place when she has over stepped the mark.... But 95% of the time we have harmony.

They eat together from the same bowls, they cuddle up together and most of the time play nicely.

However, we have not heard a peep from the rescue  Even when I didn't take Sophie for jabs (because they don't do leukaemia, and so I got all her jabs done at the vets, as the rescue only do cat flu)... You'd think that would make them want to check me out. 

I don't know if it's because they know Harry and Sabrina are well cared for, and they know I sponsor a cat pen.... But it's still surprising that they haven't checked how she is doing..... Which is bloody marvellously but still.

Just wanted to vent this.... I know I am a loving and caring owner and am doing my best for Sophie as well as Harry and Sabrina, but you'd think the rescue would want to check just incase


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I am playing fetch in bed with a kitten and a plastic ring pull from a Ribena squash bottle...... Is this really what my life has become?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

And your problem is ?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

A friend shared this on facebook, though it might ring a few bells on here...


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

This one certainly rings true with me


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

My little Simba is so sweet. I spent most of my evening with him curled up on my lap, all four paws working as he dreamed, then I went to bed to write a short story and he went crazy, butting against the laptop and walking on it, which I encouraged till I realised I hadn't saved what I'd written. I pushed him off the computer and he curled up in a furry grey doughnut next to me. After a while, I heard strange rhythmic noises in the room and was startled for a bit until I realised it was him snoring.

And this morning he lifted his head to rub it against my chin as I bent down to kiss him goodbye. What a cutie


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've just had fish for tea- I was sat enjoying it when suddenly, out of nowhere, a very determined cat hurtled towards me at full speed, stole a piece of fish and ran into the next room to devour it 


In other news, we tried prawn Bozita again today. Last time he had it he was sick, but I thought I'd see if that was just coincidence.

It wasn't.

A rather spectacular pile of cat vomit awaited me when I came home from work :frown2:


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

First trip to the vets today! Someone had told me my cat was looking overweight, which made me a bit paranoid. Luckily he's so placid getting him into the carrier was a breeze (not sure how that trick will work next time) and although he howled a bit in the car it went smoothly. Came at just under 5kg, which I was assured was maybe slightly over but nothing to be concerned about. Apparently the reason for his podgy belly is that he would have been obese at some point in his life but then put on a diet


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

negative creep said:


> First trip to the vets today! Someone had told me my cat was looking overweight, which made me a bit paranoid. Luckily he's so placid getting him into the carrier was a breeze (not sure how that trick will work next time) and although he howled a bit in the car it went smoothly. Came at just under 5kg, which I was assured was maybe slightly over but nothing to be concerned about. Apparently the reason for his podgy belly is that he would have been obese at some point in his life but then put on a diet


We had a cat that was a bit of a Yo-Yo dieter! 

At one point she was rather fat  (I think she had been less active than normal due to severe weather or something- rings a bell!)

Anyway, since then, after losing the weight again she always had a bit of a podgy belly. She also had short legs, so would waddle around, her belly swinging to and fro.

She was a Basset Hound in disguise :lol:

Miss that cat, she was an almighty character!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny is fast asleep on his barrel *and snoring for England*!!! So funny


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I realised today that Dru has only been with me for about 4 months! Feels like she's been here forever, I can't imagine her not being here now. And after a wobbly (bitey) start she's become the ultimate snuggle cat and a real mummy's girl. I still can't believe quite how well she fits in to my mad little family. :001_wub:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly just stuck her head in my coffee cup but failed to get a drink, so stuck her paw in it instead!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: I'm sitting here watching Grease (as OH is at work!) and singing along, as you do  I'm not sure Manny appreciates my singing  He is sitting on the sofa staring at me as if I've lost the plot :lol:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Love that film, It is my big sisters favourite and I think I must have seen it hundreds of times c


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha poor Manny, i can imagine his face!  Just what I need after a long day

Love that film, what Channel?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

OH recorded it for me the other night 

It's my all time favourite film :thumbup: I went to one of the first showings in Londons West End when I was about 11 with my big sis  (she won tickets and mum said she had to take me!!)

Have seen the stage show 6 times


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Molly just stuck her head in my coffee cup but failed to get a drink, so stuck her paw in it instead!!


Now that is dedication. Who is your favourite Pink Lady? I always wanted to be Marty


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rizzo  tough but deep down quite soft!

Singing: There are worse things I could do, than go with a boy or two .........


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My 5000th post and only 4999 of those were rubbish :lol:

What better way to celebrate than with a picture of my 2 gorgeous babies!!!!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Now that is dedication. Who is your favourite Pink Lady? I always wanted to be Marty


 I wanted to be Marty too


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Was Just lying in bed having my morning cup of tea, and Milo jumps up and knocks it off the night stand  he was so concerned bless him  jumped down immediately to sniff the crime and watched intently whilst I wiped it up from the carpet! The look on his face was just aww xx


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

After 4 months Curtis has finally decided to use his scratching post! Now I just hope he decides that feels better on his paws than my speaker grilles or chair!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Another facebook find - this one actually made me genuinely laugh out loud:










(carly - picture of a disgusted looking cat lying on a sofa with six remote controls heaped up on it's back, and a caption of "This isn't even remotely funny")


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Simba is lying on my back, he's really heavy and his paws are draped around my shoulders

Can't move

Help


----------



## llehnilegna (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone's cat act just like a dog?

Our Lili: Her tail wags, she is vocal, she runs around the house like a nutter and scrounges for food. She sleeps very ungracefully and loves having her belly rubbed. She also rules the roost, the dog though about 4-5 times bigger has no chance against Lili. I've never known a cat like her- it's hilarious!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

llehnilegna said:


> Does anyone's cat act just like a dog?
> 
> Our Lili: Her tail wags, she is vocal, she runs around the house like a nutter and scrounges for food. She sleeps very ungracefully and loves having her belly rubbed. She also rules the roost, the dog though about 4-5 times bigger has no chance against Lili. I've never known a cat like her- it's hilarious!!!


Spooks is like a little lap dog! He follows me everywhere, 'barks' if anyone dares enter my room (really need to get a video of it, it's hilarious!)- jumps up at me and howls when I get home and does little tail wags.

Plus, he actually listens to me!  If he's doing something naughty, I just have to use 'the tone', and he stops, then he'll sit and look really sorry.

Does the 'puppy dog' eyes, too.

In fact. It's hard to believe he's a cat! :skep:


----------



## llehnilegna (Apr 2, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Spooks is like a little lap dog! He follows me everywhere, 'barks' if anyone dares enter my room (really need to get a video of it, it's hilarious!)- jumps up at me and howls when I get home and does little tail wags.
> 
> Plus, he actually listens to me!  If he's doing something naughty, I just have to use 'the tone', and he stops, then he'll sit and look really sorry.
> 
> ...


Haha Lili is the same, even the avoidance look! Though I've tried for ages to teach her tricks with no joy. We're still trying shake hands/paw.

Have you tried any tricks?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

llehnilegna said:


> Haha Lili is the same, even the avoidance look! Though I've tried for ages to teach her tricks with no joy. We're still trying shake hands/paw.
> 
> Have you tried any tricks?


Not as such- if I say 'up', he'll jump up to where I'm pointing but that's about it really 

He's too highly strung for tricks, I think


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> My 5000th post and only 4999 of those were rubbish :lol:
> 
> What better way to celebrate than with a picture of my 2 gorgeous babies!!!!


Congrats Jenny :thumbup:

Here's to many, many more posts and pics of your gorgeous duo :001_wub: :001_wub:

I love that photo  :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Aw I love this thread -it contains so many stunning fluffies!


So....what on Earth is up with Astra! She was sick this morning - but she hadn't eaten since about 7pm the night before, so nearly 12 hours later....and her sick looked like mushed up biscuits....I wonder if she'd found a stash somewhere. 

Anyway - I thought "oh no, is she ill?" But no sooner had she been sick was she munching down breakfast. She did no 1's and 2's quite happily after then got into bed for cuddles whilst I was getting ready for work!!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone else's cat think they are a parrot. You are much too big and fat to sit on my shoulder lol plus not helping my whiplash at all


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

I officially have a second shadow who happens to be called Frank! I cannot go anywhere without him following me and heaven forbid the door closes without him being in the same room as me! This will result in the most forlorn sounding meows you have ever heard and scratching at the door until he is let in. 

I don't think I will ever be able to go to the toilet in peace again! 

It's a good job he is so adorable


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Love this pic - very, very true:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

The litter tray is next to our toilet in the bathroom and for almost a month now, Nora has decided that every time I go to the toilet, she has to go too! Goodbye to the days of doing my business alone


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Would you say Utu is being smart, or perhaps quite the opposite? When he goes to the litter box, he seems to be digging a way to China. After he's done his businesses, he goes to the kitty litter bag and starts pawing/scratching the bag to cover his 'achievements'..:lol:

Maybe he's seen me take litter from the bag and put it in their boxes and thinks he can do that too, or then he's just being totally random?ut:


----------



## Haunted (Apr 10, 2013)

I have nothing to add here, except my jealousy 

I am desperate for a new little kitty, and am hoping to get one (or two!!) within the next month or so. Still, I love reading all your comments and stories, it's making me excited for when my time comes around


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Until you've got a naughty one. Mine are banned from the bedroom at night due to bobby's desire to climb curtains - you are not a kitten!!! He is fine in the day when the curtain is tied back but at night when it's loose he thinks its a cat toy.

Anyway last night had prang in car felt a bit crap and thought letting him in the bedroom won't hurt for once got woken up at 5am he had his claws actually stuck in the curtain!!!!!!!! He is now banished again


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Are we finally getting somewhere? This is the two rivals for top cat position playing with the green tape from the zooplus box (which has changed and is even more fun now) and they didn't get all cross and grumpy with each other.










Fingers crossed!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi,
does anyone elses cat do impersonations, Mr A does Kenneth 
Williams....oooohhoooouuueeee matron , when hes pleasently 
surprised.....???
he does if i stroke him and it wakes him up, dreamy boy


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Are we finally getting
> somewhere? This is the two rivals for top cat position playing with the
> green tape from the zooplus box (which has changed and is even more fun
> now) and they didn't get all cross and grumpy with each other.
> ...


d'you think its cos they find the tape more challenging than each other and they are workin together for the greater cause like better kill it bfore it gets mummy!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Haunted said:


> I have nothing to add here, except my jealousy
> 
> I am desperate for a new little kitty, and am hoping to get one (or two!!) within the next month or so. Still, I love reading all your comments and stories, it's making me excited for when my time comes around


I'm happy to rent my cats out. For $149,083,398,986 per second. That's 36% of the original marked price.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Well that was the last time I go to bed without leaving a snack out for Nancy. At 5.50am the entire household was woken by that little brown banshee  I managed to get the children back in bed, breakfast out for the cats and back in bed myself in record time. Never again.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Well that was the last time I go to bed without leaving a snack out for Nancy. At 5.50am the entire household was woken by that little brown banshee  I managed to get the children back in bed, breakfast out for the cats and back in bed myself in record time. Never again.


 someone didn't read the 'mese' handbook 

' food must be in view and accessible at all times'


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I have two weeks off!!! 

Day one and the sun is shining! just watching Milo from my bedroom window strolling casually through all the neighbours gardens, every now and again spinning around to catch a bug, butterfly, fails but continues happily

Oh to be a cat in my next life please!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Love this pic - very, very true:


I've stolen it and shared it in FB. I hope you don't mind.
I felt selfish to see it and not share with the everybody I know.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

llehnilegna said:


> Does anyone's cat act just like a dog?
> 
> Our Lili: Her tail wags, she is vocal, she runs around the house like a nutter and scrounges for food. She sleeps very ungracefully and loves having her belly rubbed. She also rules the roost, the dog though about 4-5 times bigger has no chance against Lili. I've never known a cat like her- it's hilarious!!!


Rocco is like a dog! 
He does little cute growling noises but doesn't meow. He also make noises like 'oomph, oomph, oomph' when we're scratching his head. He's very food orientated (also, he was found by a lady in her kitchen eating the dogs food! I blame her for his personality disorder  ), he can't climb, he turns his belly up to be scratched by any stranger, he fetches...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I had another proud slave moment on Friday. A couple of friends came round to give me birthday presents, and to have a good natter.

I called Spooks down, thinking he'd say hello and then retreat back upstairs. Nope, he stayed with us- amongst the bustle- all afternoon! He even adopted my friend's knee for a couple of hours. I was amazed! 

He's getting better at this sociability lark 



In other news, he woke me up twice this morning. He'd had a couple of mad zoomarounds and then came on my bed and growled really loudly  Never really heard him growl so it was all a bit odd. I looked out of the window to see if there was something outside but couldn't see anything 

Who knows what goes on in his head?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I have two weeks off!!!
> 
> Day one and the sun is shining! just watching Milo from my bedroom window strolling casually through all the neighbours gardens, every now and again spinning around to catch a bug, butterfly, fails but continues happily
> 
> Oh to be a cat in my next life please!


You lucky thing, any exciting plans or just lots of relaxing with the lovely M&M?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> You lucky thing, any exciting plans or just lots of relaxing with the lovely M&M?


Nothing too exciting! I've been working quite a bit recently so it will be great to just relax and get things done around the house.

Do plan to meet up with my breeder friend, who has 4 girls with meezer babies!! That day is exiting!!

Oh and train my 16 month old cats how to push open a cat flap!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> d'you think its cos they find the tape more challenging than each other and they are workin together for the greater cause like better kill it bfore it gets mummy!


Oo! I do hope so, then I can tell them about the very large and rather strange insect on the ceiling....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> Nothing too exciting! I've been working quite a bit recently so it will be great to just relax and get things done around the house.
> 
> *Do plan to meet up with my breeder friend, who has 4 girls with meezer babies!! That day is exiting!!*
> 
> Oh and train my 16 month old cats how to push open a cat flap!


No coming home with new babies :hand:


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I have two weeks off!!!
> 
> Day one and the sun is shining! just watching Milo from my bedroom window strolling casually through all the neighbours gardens, every now and again spinning around to catch a bug, butterfly, fails but continues happily
> 
> Oh to be a cat in my next life please!


Enjoy your break!

I'm back to work tomorrow after two weeks off. I'm not sure how McNulty will feel when we're back to 'normal' routine. It's been fab spending time with him. Since he arrived in January this is the longest time we've had together. It's been fun. 

I guess I'll have to spoil him lots tomorrow night!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> No coming home with new babies :hand:


It's going to be very hard and I'm going to have to have great control of myself when I see those fawn babies!!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

LyraBella said:


> Enjoy your break!
> 
> I'm back to work tomorrow after two weeks off. I'm not sure how McNulty will feel when we're back to 'normal' routine. It's been fab spending time with him. Since he arrived in January this is the longest time we've had together. It's been fun.
> 
> I guess I'll have to spoil him lots tomorrow night!


He will give you the 'look' tomorrow as you are packing your school bag 

Prawns for tea!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr boo do you really think I don't realise the sudden love is all about ou wanting a fish for tea


----------



## Haunted (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a random comment to add....

Does anyone get the impression that cats are smarter than us, and really they contain Albert Einstein-like brains?

I've never owned a cat (soon to be owner!), but I do see a friends cat regularly, and I always get the impression she knows something I don't... Like if I spill a drink, I'll look at the cat, not the friend, because I get the impression the cat will be the one judging, not the friend LOL....


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> It's going to be very hard and I'm going to have to have great control of myself when I see those fawn babies!!!


Take a camera!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Haunted said:


> I have a random comment to add....
> 
> Does anyone get the impression that cats are smarter than us, and really they contain Albert Einstein-like brains?
> 
> I've never owned a cat (soon to be owner!), but I do see a friends cat regularly, and I always get the impression she knows something I don't... Like if I spill a drink, I'll look at the cat, not the friend, because I get the impression the cat will be the one judging, not the friend LOL....


I would like to agree with you, but Claude has just tripped over the rug and jumped a mile as though it was attacking him.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Haunted said:


> Does anyone get the impression that cats are smarter than us, and really they contain Albert Einstein-like brains?


Something to be prepared when you have your kittens (or when they grow up a little bit and become a very wise and mysterious creature): they know. I mean they KNOW. They will do things that will make the hair of the back of your neck stand up!

Like they will wake up 5 seconds BEFORE your mobile rings; they will wait you at the door but you are 200m from home yet, no matter what time you arrive, no matter if everyday you arrive at a different time; they will poo 30s before your guest arrives; they will meow like crazy if someone parks on your parking space; they will hide under the bed on the vet day. You don't need to take the carrier out, you can even make the appointment while you're at work. THEY KNOW!

Ari hates being picked up so if I look at her and I think "I want to pick you up" she runs! I don't need to move into her direction, I don't need to say a word. SHE KNOWS!


----------



## Haunted (Apr 10, 2013)

TatiLie - That's amazing! I've heard similar things before, from people who have cats and dogs... That they just sense so much more than we sometimes give them credit for !


----------



## llehnilegna (Apr 2, 2013)

TatiLie said:


> Something to be prepared when you have your kittens (or when they grow up a little bit and become a very wise and mysterious creature): they know. I mean they KNOW. They will do things that will make the hair of the back of your neck stand up!
> 
> Like they will wake up 5 seconds BEFORE your mobile rings; they will wait you at the door but you are 200m from home yet, no matter what time you arrive, no matter if everyday you arrive at a different time; they will poo 30s before your guest arrives; they will meow like crazy if someone parks on your parking space; they will hide under the bed on the vet day. You don't need to take the carrier out, you can even make the appointment while you're at work. THEY KNOW!
> 
> Ari hates being picked up so if I look at her and I think "I want to pick you up" she runs! I don't need to move into her direction, I don't need to say a word. SHE KNOWS!


Haha Lili is the same, just before we decide to go to bed, Lili scarpers from the livingroom and lies on the bed- we haven't even moved yet!!! She just knows.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

llehnilegna said:


> Haha Lili is the same, just before we decide to go to bed, Lili scarpers from the livingroom and lies on the bed- we haven't even moved yet!!! She just knows.


Talking about bedtime. They also can learn in the speed of light when it's on their interest. Ari wakes me up several times each night for cuddles and food, which makes me tired and cranky. So, we've decided to lock them out of the bedroom if I'm working on the following day. After I have enjoyed a few well slept nights, Ari learned the pattern and when it comes close to bedtime she hides under the bed and nothing can make her come out (we tried everything, treats, food, toys, brush... and she LOVES a brush). When OH and I are nicely tucked in bed, and no way we're standing up to lock the door, she then decides to leave the bedroom and mind her business (until cuddle time at 1 and 3 in the morning, and snack time at 4).


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Random addition to the thread. 

I get annoyed at seeing 'Kittens for Sale' ad's and they are six weeks old. 
I would prefer seeing 10 at least, ideally 12, but saw an ad on pre-loved today - the owner has put that their birth date and a ten week old 'ready to go' date - and typed out NOT BEFORE and wants to meet up with any potential owners. It was an accidental litter as well! Took her to be spayed and found she was well on her way. 
Duno why, it just got me in the feels a bit in that there are people out there who don't just turf them out at 6 weeks and try to find good owners.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

But I have just seen one that says 'Free to good home, lovely cat, my dogs chase it'.
I feel like messaging her saying 'How bout you try training your dogs?' grrrr.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm in a bit of a state of shock here. I was sitting on the sofa with Heimdall half on my lap, and Aelfred jumped up, lay down half on my lap and half on Heimdall, and I had 20 mins of purry bliss from both of them. Never happened before, and might only have happened tonight because Heimdall had no dignified exit so decided to stay put, but Flippin' Heck! That's the first time in nearly a year! 

Now the interesting bit is that they have a new bed, and have been fighting over it, so yesterday I sprayed it with catnip spray, and today I sprayed it with the Feliway spray that is meant for cat carriers. Bugsy has been wild ever since, but the other two are really chilled tonight. Can I credit the Feliway? If I can, I'll buy gallons!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I find with feliway hat it's great for boo my more timid cat but it makes bobby my other cat too docile he loses his cheeky spark and doesn't seem as happy


----------



## llehnilegna (Apr 2, 2013)

fierceabby said:


> But I have just seen one that says 'Free to good home, lovely cat, my dogs chase it'.
> I feel like messaging her saying 'How bout you try training your dogs?' grrrr.


That angers me too, I think these people shouldn't be allowed pets.

With dogs chasing cats though, some dogs naturally chase cats more than others. It took Legs (my mastiff) and Lili (my cat) ages to get where they are now. One day Lili was chasing Legs, the next vice versa, but now they're hilarious together. It did take a lot of separation, introductions and training about 2-3 months actually. New pets are not something to be taken lightly- especially when there is already a boss of the house.


----------



## edwards222 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ive got two white cats both males, oldest is 14months and 9 months, they are brothers. Im so happy, yesterday was the first time ive let both cats in the garden and letting them do what ever they want to do. I was so scared if i let them out and they didnt come back home. So yesterday they both was going crazy because they wanted to go outside so i let them. 10mins later and ive seen both cats jump the fence and they were out of sight, there was nothing much i could do because before i had to jump into several garden to get the cat to come home but having 2 cats on the loose jumping gardens and getting them was not an option. So i waited and waited and about 45mins later they came back, success. I brought a gps coller which has helped me several times and i know where they are all the time


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

edwards222 said:


> Ive got two white cats both males, oldest is 14months and 9 months, they are brothers. Im so happy, yesterday was the first time ive let both cats in the garden and letting them do what ever they want to do. I was so scared if i let them out and they didnt come back home. So yesterday they both was going crazy because they wanted to go outside so i let them. 10mins later and ive seen both cats jump the fence and they were out of sight, there was nothing much i could do because before i had to jump into several garden to get the cat to come home but having 2 cats on the loose jumping gardens and getting them was not an option. So i waited and waited and about 45mins later they came back, success. I brought a gps coller which has helped me several times and i know where they are all the time


Gorgeous cats! 

Are they also microchipped, in case they get lost?

My random observation for today-

Given that Spooks was previously a dry food junkie, I'm amazed to see that now- when given Applaws dry as a treat in his treat feeder- he's not bothered about it at all!

He has a few biscuits then leaves the rest. Generally not fussed. The difference in his fur and general condition since switching is also amazing! Best decision I ever made


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Gorgeous cats!
> 
> Are they also microchipped, in case they get lost?
> 
> ...


That's great Jordan :thumbup: well done to you and Spooks 

Seb's dry intake is becoming a lot less  I only put a little bit on his breakfast to get him to eat it, the rest of his meals are without  we'll get there eventually, I knew it wasn't going to be easy, but it's definitely worth it 

He still doesn't eat any extra wet though, same amount as before, but I'm trying not to worry as he's gained weight


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

I have officially given up the fight! After trying for the past 4 weeks to keep the cats out of the bedroom I have given up and decided to relent tonight. 

We have a bit of a catch 22 situation where if we let the cats in the bedroom Walter will sit on the windowsill and scratch the wallpaper next to the window. If they are locked out of the bedroom over night Walter cannot scratch the wallpaper although at 5am (or earlier! ) Frank will cry very loudly and scratch at the door to be let in and will continue this for over an hour if you try to ignore him! He just wants to come in for cuddles 

So, I have relented and they are being allowed in tonight. I keep telling myself that Walter can't do any more damage to the wall (we are already going to have to replace the wallpaper!) and it will let me get more sleep (yay!) plus I get the added bonus of sleepy cat snuggles which both me and my OH have missed a lot :001_wub:

Wish me luck!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Molly keeps putting her soggy wet chewed mouse (toy) in the food bowls. Lost count of the number of times I've caught Milo staring into his food wondering how to eat It


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> That's great Jordan :thumbup: well done to you and Spooks
> 
> Seb's dry intake is becoming a lot less  I only put a little bit on his breakfast to get him to eat it, the rest of his meals are without  we'll get there eventually, I knew it wasn't going to be easy, but it's definitely worth it
> 
> He still doesn't eat any extra wet though, same amount as before, but I'm trying not to worry as he's gained weight


Great to hear that Seb's switch is going well, too! Long may it continue 

And as for the wet- Spooks seems to be eating more over time. He was the same and lost some weight but is now eating more than he did and is in lovely condition  I think it takes a while for their stomach to adjust!



Asteria said:


> I have officially given up the fight! After trying for the past 4 weeks to keep the cats out of the bedroom I have given up and decided to relent tonight.
> 
> We have a bit of a catch 22 situation where if we let the cats in the bedroom Walter will sit on the windowsill and scratch the wallpaper next to the window. If they are locked out of the bedroom over night Walter cannot scratch the wallpaper although at 5am (or earlier! ) Frank will cry very loudly and scratch at the door to be let in and will continue this for over an hour if you try to ignore him! He just wants to come in for cuddles
> 
> ...


Walter (great name, by the way!) you be a good boy, won't you?

I know you want to redecorate but it doesn't look as good as you think it does with cat scratches up the wall :hand:

Hope you get more sleep tonight, Asteria! 



MollyMilo said:


> Molly keeps putting her soggy wet chewed mouse (toy) in the food bowls. Lost count of the number of times I've caught Milo staring into his food wondering how to eat It


This made me giggle!!  Seems to be quite a Meezer thing to do, doesn't it?

Spooks doesn't do it but I think Luna and Ziggy do, and Tia :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Great to hear that Seb's switch is going well, too! Long may it continue
> 
> And as for the wet- Spooks seems to be eating more over time. He was the same and lost some weight but is now eating more than he did and is in lovely condition  I think it takes a while for their stomach to adjust!
> 
> ...


They do! 

Poor Milo doesn't though, he just wants his dinner catnip free


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

It must be quite an experience being a cat. We have a doorway in our house that catches the early morning sun perfectly - Nancy is sprawled across the sunny carpet in that doorway sunning herself, and I have just watched every member of my family, including the two year old, edge and squeeze their way past so as not to disturb her. She doesn't even look grateful .


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> It must be quite an experience being a cat. We have a doorway in our house that catches the early morning sun perfectly - Nancy is sprawled across the sunny carpet in that doorway sunning herself, and I have just watched every member of my family, including the two year old, edge and squeeze their way past so as not to disturb her. She doesn't even look grateful .


One day showing and look at her!!

She knows she's gorgeous


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Random cat moan....

Dru is the latest furball to work out how to open drawers, and has been systematically breaking into my wardrobe drawers for the last week or so. 

Today I came home to find my old reliable pink bikini spread round the house... literally! she's chewed through all the straps so its now in about half a dozen pieces! 

Don't get me wrong, I haven't worn it for about 5 years since I last went somewhere with sun, sea and sand, but that's not the point lol. I look crap in swimwear, and this was the only one I found that was vaguely flattering.

Oh well, good thing I don't have any holidays coming up!


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Great to hear that Seb's switch is going well, too! Long may it continue
> 
> And as for the wet- Spooks seems to be eating more over time. He was the same and lost some weight but is now eating more than he did and is in lovely condition  I think it takes a while for their stomach to adjust!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jordan! I love his name too! With a Walter and a Frank many people joke that I have two old men that live with me instead of cats 

We had some success last night with no apparent extra scratching of the wallpaper although Frank is still insistent that if it is light at 5am then it must be waking up time and that the exact spot where my head is on the pillow must be best spot on the whole bed! 

Good job I love them!

I'm glad that Spooks is enjoying being off the dry food and is looking better for it. Their coats do feel so much softer when they are on a predominantly wet diet!


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think Max is missing his mummy at all...in fact I think he is loving having my side of the bed entirely to himself.....










ut:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

My random thought for the day is why do cats climb on me only when I need to go to the toilet soon and never come when I dont.

Other one is when I need to cuddle and love a cat they nowhere to be seen and most times are out in the cold instead of inside in the warm house.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder whether Cas knows his testes have gone, whether he misses them and if he knows I made them disappear with the help of a vet :skep: :001_unsure: Singing:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

My Random Contribution today.

Cat weigh in 

Sabrina - 5.4kg, she has put on 0.4kg in 3 months  Shes solid as anything though and doesnt look fat! She's very active and very muscular.

Harry - 5kg, he has put on 0.5kg in 3 months, but in fairness he needed to as he was too lean, so I'm delighted with this weight. (not so delighted at the claw marks in my shoulder though as he HATES being weighed )

Sophie - 2.7kg, I'm a little dissapointed that she's only put on 0.2kg in the last 4 weeks, however she has had her first season where she went off her food for a few days. she's also over the 2.5kg which the vet wanted for her spay which she's having on Tuesday.

For those that don't know they have a mix of raw and quality tins, but mostly raw (frankenprey which I make myself using quality meat from local farmers)

That is all


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh dear. I *may* be starting to think about getting McNulty some company.

There's no hope, is there?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

LyraBella said:


> Oh dear. I *may* be starting to think about getting McNulty some company.
> 
> There's no hope, is there?


Great idea


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

LyraBella said:


> Oh dear. I *may* be starting to think about getting McNulty some company.
> 
> There's no hope, is there?


The slippery slope


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Great idea


Hmmm... not sure my family would think so!



lymorelynn said:


> The slippery slope


Exactly!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

LyraBella said:


> Hmmm... not sure my family would think so!
> 
> Exactly!


We aren't going to stop you


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Dusty has been sat watching the laptop.....
I downloaded the screen-saver from the World of Felix website 
I'm saving tokens for the tin to hoard their sea-side mix 'sweets' in :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you all know that yesterday, we had our Spring Fair at the SAA and we raised....

....£2500!!


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Timothy has clearly understood that when I've had a bad day, providing some comfort is a nice idea. However, I now need to explain to him that the extra cuddles and purrs are all I need... and the small dead baby bird wasn't necessary.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

flev said:


> Timothy has clearly understood that when I've had a bad day, providing some comfort is a nice idea. However, I now need to explain to him that the extra cuddles and purrs are all I need... and the small dead baby bird wasn't necessary.


So sweet! He brought you dinner! :001_wub:


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

When I first got McNulty he was an utter cuddle bug... constantly on my knee, rolling over for tummy rubs and generally going totally floppy and purring at the slightest stroke.

He's become more independent as he's settled. I think he must feel safe and at home now, so he comes for a sit on my knee and attention when he wants. And that's cool; I'm happy he seems comfortable.

Anyway, tonight he has reverted back to his early snuggly self and it totally made my little heart melt. He's purring away still & doing his best to lie all over me and the laptop as I type.

Cute. :001_wub:


----------



## amiehibbert (Apr 30, 2013)

what do you feed your cats/kittens? wet or dry food? ive been giving my 2 cats and 4 kittens a mix of wet food pouches mixed with dried food. theyve all been doing fine and i just read somewhere that dried food is a no-no for cats! why?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

amiehibbert said:


> what do you feed your cats/kittens? wet or dry food? ive been giving my 2 cats and 4 kittens a mix of wet food pouches mixed with dried food. theyve all been doing fine and i just read somewhere that dried food is a no-no for cats! why?


Dry Food - most have too much grain and not enough crude protein, but even the best dry can't beat a cheap wet

Wet Food - needs to be high in crude protein and low in ash content

Raw Food - best possible option, just switched mine over and couldn't recommend it highly enough

If you want to look into this more, just visit Cat Health and Nutrition - Pet Forums Community


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Woke up at 5.30 this morning and went to the toilet. Heard a commotion from outside the door, and looked up to see Tiny, at tremendous speed, go sailing past the open bathroom door, claws scrabbling on the floor in a vain attempt to slow himself down, before he collided head-first with a cupboard door. He makes me laugh


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Woke up at 5.30 this morning and went to the toilet. Heard a commotion from outside the door, and looked up to see Tiny, at tremendous speed, go sailing past the open bathroom door, claws scrabbling on the floor in a vain attempt to slow himself down, before he collided head-first with a cupboard door. He makes me laugh


Oh, I'm so sorry, Tiny - but I can't stop laughing! Sounds like a classic moment from a Tom and Jerry cartoon! :lol:

I had a rather different early wakeup moment this morning. After staying up until insane o'clock clearing malware out of a friends daughters laptop (1900+ malicious items!  ), I left Charlie-girl snoring on the sofa and collapsed into bed.

When the alarm went off this morning (far, far too early!), I realised that instead of flat out, I was semi-curled up on my left side. Didn't think too much of it until I opened my eyes to see a pair of yellow-green eyes staring back at me and realised what thought was my own hair tickling my chin was actually a pair of furry black ears - at some point in the night Charlie had crept into the room and snuggled up next to my chest with her head under my chin, all without waking me. :001_wub:


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry, Tiny - but I can't stop laughing! Sounds like a classic moment from a Tom and Jerry cartoon! :lol:
> 
> I had a rather different early wakeup moment this morning. After staying up until insane o'clock clearing malware out of a friends daughters laptop (1900+ malicious items!  ), I left Charlie-girl snoring on the sofa and collapsed into bed.
> 
> When the alarm went off this morning (far, far too early!), I realised that instead of flat out, I was semi-curled up on my left side. Didn't think too much of it until I opened my eyes to see a pair of yellow-green eyes staring back at me and realised what thought was my own hair tickling my chin was actually a pair of furry black ears - at some point in the night Charlie had crept into the room and snuggled up next to my chest with her head under my chin, all without waking me. :001_wub:


Tiny is well used to being laughed at. That sounds like a lovely way to wake up  I often wake up gazing into a pair of impassive yellow eyes, with a large white paw being poked into my eye or up my nose. That's his revenge for being laughed at


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Love this!! :lol:

http://www.lifewithcats.tv/2013/04/25/2-lego-town-promo-video-does-not-go-as-planned/


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Had to stay away from home last night. When I got in, all three were pleased to see me but Bugsy came running up to me, climbed up on my shoulder and wouldn't be put down for ages :001_wub::001_wub:


ps OH was in, they weren't alone!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

my ankstar loves it when i decide to get up in the middle of the night and turn the lights on ,he has a twilight crazy half hour, racing round,playing chase me and catch the invisable mouse games so funny,.. who said cats dont like change....he also loves it when i move the furniture around, new corners to investigate and just loves getting a ride..on anything ,even if its lifted up high...who needs therapists when you can have a cat.....thankyou....Ankhstar


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Searching for something to buy for my kitten on friday hes spoilt already! 
I can't find anything to buy though


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

How about a packet of straws and a piece of string? (Ooh another thing to thank PF for!). Loads of fun!


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> How about a packet of straws and a piece of string? (Ooh another thing to thank PF for!). Loads of fun!


Straws???????


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Trust me on this.Thread three or four straws on a string and tie a knot. Now you have a bendy stick toy.....original idea from Treaclesmum

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/266218-home-made-toys.html?highlight=straws


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Trust me on this.Thread three or four straws on a string and tie a knot. Now you have a bendy stick toy.....original idea from Treaclesmum
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/266218-home-made-toys.html?highlight=straws


Thanks any more grat ideas?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jonescat said:


> How about a packet of straws and a piece of string? (*Ooh another thing to thank PF for!). Loads of fun![*/QUOTE]
> 
> And Boinking


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Jonescat said:
> 
> 
> > How about a packet of straws and a piece of string? (*Ooh another thing to thank PF for!). Loads of fun![*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kitty Boinks The Kitty Boink Cat Toy |


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Seventh stars said:


> Whats boinking?


Oh, we have whole threads dedicated to boinking:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/294448-big-thankyou-vivien.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/299117-kitty-boink-new-pink-mousey.html?highlight=boink
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/294607-when-you-have-boinked-much.html?highlight=boink


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Gutted i wanted to buy a radiator bed but they wont fit on my radiators


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Seventh stars said:


> Gutted i wanted to buy a radiator bed but they wont fit on my radiators


Oh you need the adjustable size ones, they all do it zooplus,amazon, petplanet 
Unless of course it's a storage heater?

Heat pads are also good! Milo loves to be warn and now I've not got the heating on he has popped back into his bed with the heat pad 

Tomorrow SS!! :yesnod:


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

This is what all the radiators are like any ideas or links 2 ones that would go.

Tomorow :001_wub:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Seventh stars said:


> View attachment 113388
> 
> 
> This is what all the radiators are like any ideas or links 2 ones that would go.
> ...


I think this one would fit 

Trixie Deluxe Plush Radiator Bed - White


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think this one would fit
> 
> Trixie Deluxe Plush Radiator Bed - White


Thanks i didn't see that one


----------



## KerrieG (Apr 24, 2013)

My cats are obsessed with bubbles (like the ones you get in kid's party bags), anyone know if I can get cat friendly ones?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

KerrieG said:


> My cats are obsessed with bubbles (like the ones you get in kid's party bags), anyone know if I can get cat friendly ones?


Ebay have a selection 

catnip bubbles | eBay


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry - just testing my sig


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think this one would fit
> 
> Trixie Deluxe Plush Radiator Bed - White


It should do, we have both the bed and that kind of radiator and it does fit  Though I did swap covers with another bed so he could have the fleese


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

KerrieG said:


> My cats are obsessed with bubbles (like the ones you get in kid's party bags), anyone know if I can get cat friendly ones?


[email protected] have them, keep thinking about trying them


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny loves to be carried around like a baby, slumps over one shoulder and I carry on with things while he just lays there  Well he took this to a new level, I was sitting on the loo, with him in the bathroom as usual,  when he decided he wanted a cuddle ........ in one pounce he jumped straight up to my shoulder!!! Have you ever tried to finish 'ahem your business' with a cat clinging on for dear life  :lol:


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Have you ever tried to finish 'ahem your business' with a cat clinging on for dear life  :lol:


Thankfully Timothy is content just to sit and stare...that sounds a bit of a nightmare Jenny!

Right now, Timothy has spent the last 20 mins obsessively scampering round and fishing underneath the TV cabinet. I have no idea what he thinks is under there, but I've pulled it out, fished underneath with a stick and shone a torch under - nothing! Daft moggie!


----------



## Bonobosoph (May 8, 2013)

Totally unrelated to past posts buuuuut Sanjiv has a drinking straw fetish, and we only have one straw left in the kitchen. This is a dire emergency. 

Also, I saw a post about catnip bubbles and I wish I could be excited at the concept. But Sanjiv doesn't get high on catnip! I was looking forward to hilarious kitty trips. :blush:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

are u haveing cocktails?


----------



## Bonobosoph (May 8, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> are u haveing cocktails?


:laugh: Nope, we just buy straws now and then because my sister drinks everything through them.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

What is it with cats and printers? Every single one I've met seems absolutely fascinated by them


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

negative creep said:


> What is it with cats and printers? Every single one I've met seems absolutely fascinated by them


If I try I can pull this black string out the back and see what's down there. Where does the paper come from? Why did it just start moving? Is there any more in there? I can just about fit my paw in this slot. Kind of warm on top. Yawn.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just moved a chair and found 2 springs, 2 boinks and the missing remote. Aelfred is now dribbling with joy! What have you got under your chairs?


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Just moved a chair and found 2 springs, 2 boinks and the missing remote. Aelfred is now dribbling with joy! What have you got under your chairs?


Ironically (sp?) i just moved my sofa,
I had i coke bottle 7 cat balls (their way of saying they don't like?) A spoon and loads of pieces of paper, not forgetting litter 

Edit: and ear buds??


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Just moved a chair and found 2 springs, 2 boinks and the missing remote. Aelfred is now dribbling with joy! What have you got under your chairs?


A copy of InStyle, a boink, a scratched Gruffalo CD, the foil tearaway top from a puoch of Hi-Life (Nancy's favourite toy) a miniature rugby ball.

*scuttles off to get the hoover*


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Just moved a chair and found 2 springs, 2 boinks and the missing remote. Aelfred is now dribbling with joy! What have you got under your chairs?


I refuse to move mine on the grounds I really don't want to find out!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> I refuse to move mine on the grounds I really don't want to find out!!


I'm with you on that one Jenny  Every time I move my sofas I have cats eagerly waiting to see what treasure lies beneath  I also have a 'mouse stick' - otherwise known as my riding whip used for poking under furniture to retrieve toys


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I know if I move my sofa, I'd have to Hoover! Really not feeling like doing that!!

Had a look though under it and found a baby bea mousie!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: My life won't ever be the same again!!!


Molly has finally worked out that she can get on the kitchen worktops! Manny has been able to do it for ages, but he is as good as gold when up there. But Molly can never be good!!! :cryin:

She is now free to a good home!! Dont all rush at once!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: My life won't ever be the same again!!!
> 
> Molly has finally worked out that she can get on the kitchen worktops! Manny has been able to do it for ages, but he is as good as gold when up there. But Molly can never be good!!! :cryin:
> 
> She is now free to a good home!! Dont all rush at once!


Uh oh lol. 
I'm lucky really, as Harv never did that ... that's about the ONLY bad habit he didn't have though lol. He went everywhere else!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: My life won't ever be the same again!!!
> 
> Molly has finally worked out that she can get on the kitchen worktops! Manny has been able to do it for ages, but he is as good as gold when up there. But Molly can never be good!!! :cryin:
> 
> She is now free to a good home!! Dont all rush at once!


Does she come with a hoover and an au pair? If she does i'll be there in an hour


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Didn't think Manny had it in him, but I heard him hiss and growl for the first time today 


Molly went to the groomers, and when she came back Manny decided he didn't like her anymore!! I had a right stand off on my hands  and it was Molly that was cowering away    another first :lol:


All calmed down now, and we've had nose rubs :001_wub:



Have to say Manny does have a wussy little growl though


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very random question!

Has anyone noticed anything different about the forum today? Spelling mistakes being underlined in red, little symbols by your name when you log in ...... or has my computer gone weird??


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Very random question!
> 
> Has anyone noticed anything different about the forum today? Spelling mistakes being underlined in red, little symbols by your name when you log in ...... or has my computer gone weird??


No, but will test it now.

I reely lyke choklat


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope, none of that was in red


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Nope, none of that was in red


:lol: not even when you was typing it?

I've just typed that and I typed : lol : and it underlined the lol!!

I think I need to go back to bed, and start the day again!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/kittykitcats?hc_location=stream

Link to a comp on facebook for a Cath Kitson cat bed ... Mooch can't enter as she is Miss Kitty Kit 2012 :smilewinkgrin: but hope another PF member can grab it    I've seen lots of pics on here which would be winning entries. Just need to send them a photo of your cat in their favourite position for sleeping.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there anything unusual in a cat eating slightly less when it's so warm outside?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

negative creep said:


> Is there anything unusual in a cat eating slightly less when it's so warm outside?


Mine eat less when it's warm


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

I didn't want to start a new thread...so dragged this one up 

For a few months now Sia has taken to sleeping ON me at night. Every night it's the same routine: as soon as I get into bed she jumps up and snuggles down and starts PURRING!! (Sia very rarely purrs) - so if I'm lying on my back reading my kindle in a not so comfortable sleeping position it's tough - I have to sleep like that. On the occassions where I am late for bed she will actually come down and poke her head round the living room door to get me!!! 

It's not like we live in a cold house and she doesn't have her various beds to sleep in dotted around the house...so I can only conclude that she acually likes me and the comfort of being with me at night. I don't think it's a coincidence that she started doing this just after Astra and Baxter arrived. 

Whatever the reason I'm quite enjoying having my original girl snuggling with me at bed time 

xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread...so dragged this one up
> 
> For a few months now Sia has taken to sleeping ON me at night. Every night it's the same routine: as soon as I get into bed she jumps up and snuggles down and starts PURRING!! (Sia very rarely purrs) - so if I'm lying on my back reading my kindle in a not so comfortable sleeping position it's tough - I have to sleep like that. On the occassions where I am late for bed she will actually come down and poke her head round the living room door to get me!!!
> 
> ...


I feel quite put out and neglected if I don't have a least one of the boys snuggled up with me!


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I feel quite put out and neglected if I don't have a least one of the boys snuggled up with me!


Awwwww!!! I wake up to morning Max cuddles


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Please excuse me - just testing new sig...


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

My dad went out to look out my veg growing in the garden and didn't lock the back door. Then mum went out to pour herself a cuppa and shouted that the door was open. I couldn't find Boo cue me panicking madly then he strolled in from outside brave as anything. This is Boo that I can't get outside on a harness as he just miaows. 

They are not allowed outside on their own as the road near me is really busy. I was really cross with my dad!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

```

```



Jonescat said:


> Please excuse me - just testing new sig...


your sig is beautiful, its got a wonderful winter feel to it, would make a perfect xmas card


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dont you just hate it when you type out a really long reply, then BANG it doesn't get seen :lol:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> your sig is beautiful, its got a wonderful winter feel to it, would make a perfect xmas card


Oh thankyou! and what a good idea!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Dont you just hate it when you type out a really long reply, then BANG it doesn't get seen :lol:


Been there! Done That!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I honestly have no idea how I manage to get any sleep at all sometimes!

I have to sleep on my side for medical reasons and its not easy readjusting position when one cat is snuggled up infront of me next to my tummy, one is snuggled up behind me, one is snuggled across my foot, one is snuggled in the gap between my legs and Goose (all 5.3kg of him!) is snuggled up ON TOP of me!

Yet I wouldn't change it - well except for when its really muggy as wake up and have cat hairs literally stuck to me


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I honestly have no idea how I manage to get any sleep at all sometimes!
> 
> I have to sleep on my side for medical reasons and its not easy readjusting position when one cat is snuggled up infront of me next to my tummy, one is snuggled up behind me, one is snuggled across my foot, one is snuggled in the gap between my legs and Goose (all 5.3kg of him!) is snuggled up ON TOP of me!
> 
> Yet I wouldn't change it - well except for when its really muggy as wake up and have cat hairs literally stuck to me


Hello stranger! Good to see you back


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Oh thankyou! and what a good idea!


or a valentines:001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The boyz could send it to their favourite ladiez next Valentine's Day!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Hello stranger! Good to see you back


Its good to be back 

Manny and Molly look they are best of friends - oh I'd forgotten how gorgeous everyones cats were :001_wub:


----------



## SilverCat285 (Jul 25, 2013)

I know that this is completely unrelated but just wanted to share this picture I took of a kitten at CPL today.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

